# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամը և Հայաստանը

## Norton

Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք:
Սկսվել է համաշխարհային խոշոր ճգնաժամ, որը իր ազդեցությունն է թողնում աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների վրա: Մեկը մյուսի հետևից սնանկանում են խոշոր արևմտյան բանկեր:
Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների Հայաստանի վրա ճգնաժամը ազդեցությունը մինիմալ է, բայց արդյոք այդպես է: 
*Ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կունենա ճգնաժամը մեր տնտեսության վրա:*
Մենակ նշեմ, որ Ռուսաստանը նույպես մեր  իշխանությունների նման հայտարարում էր, որ իրենց մոտ ճգնաժամ չկա, իսկ տնտեսությունը չի տուժել: Սակայն ներքում բերված հոդվածը ցույց է տալիս, որ դա իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: 




> Աբրամովիչը, Դերիպասկան և մյուսները $230 մլրդ են կորցրել
> 12:57 • 15.10.08
> 
> Ալյումինի մագնատ Օլեգ Դերիպասկայից մինչև ֆուտբոլային «Չելսի» ակումբի սեփականատեր Ռոման Աբրամովիչ և այլք, շուրջ $230 մլրդ են կորցրել, ինչի մեջ կարող են մեղադրել 1998-ից Ռուսաստանում գրանցված վատթարագույն ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը։ Ըստ Forbes պարբերականի` մայիսի 19-ից մինչև հոկտեմբերի 6-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում 25 ռուս միլիարդատերերի հարստությունը նվազել է 62%-ով, ինչը նշանակում է, որ ռուսները չորս անգամ ավելի շատ են կորցրել, քան աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ներդրողի՝ Ուորեն Բաֆեթի հարստությունն է։ Կորուստները հաշվարկելիս հաշվի են առել ռուս միլիարդատերերին պատկանող ընկերությունների շուկայական արժեքները և նրենց պատկանող փակ բաժնետիրական ընկերությունների արժեքները։ Հսկայական կորուստները պատահական չեն։ Մայիսից Մոսկվայի բորսայի ինդեքսը նվազել է ավելի քան 61%-ով։
> 
> Համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի, Վրաստանի հետ հակամարտության և բնական ռեսուրսների նվազող գների համատեքստում արտասահմանցի ներդրողները Ռուսաստանից շուրջ $74 մլրդ են դուրս բերել։ Եվ եթե 1998թ. ռուբլու ճգնաժամի արդյունքում հասարակ բնակչությունը մեծ կորուստներ կրեց, ապա 2008թ. ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի նշանակետ դարձան հարուստները։ «1998թ. օլիգարխներին հսկայական ծավալի կապիտալ փոխանցվեց։ Այժմ գործընթացը փոխել է ուղղությունը»,- ասել է Templeton Asset Management-ի գործադիր տնօրեն Մարկ Մոբիուսը։ Միայն Դերիպասկան վերջին շաբաթներում $16 մլրդ է կորցրել, Աբրամովիչը՝ $20 մլրդ։ 
> 
> «Կապիտալ» օրաթերթ

----------


## dvgray

ինչի համար և մոգոնվեց այս "ճգնաժամը": Ու մենակ ռսները չեն: Չինացիներին համաչափելի վնասներ է հասցված  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

*«Երկիրը ողբալի վիճակում է»*

*Արմինե Ավետյան | Հոկտեմբեր 10, 2008*

Ասում է նախկին վարչապետ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը՝ ավելացնելով, թե «բանկային համակարգը աշխարհով մեկ գրիպով հիվանդ է, փռշտում է, մեզ էլ հասնում է, բայց իշխանությունները մարդկանց ոչին չեն ասում»։

*- Պարոն Բագրատյան, վերջին 10 օրում եվրոն Հայաստանում կտրուկ արժեզրկվեց: Ձեր կարծիքով՝ դա միջազգային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի՞, թե՞ տեղական գործոնի ազդեցության արդյունք էր:*

- Եվրոյի կուրսի փոփոխություն նկատվում է ամբողջ աշխարհում: Հայաստանում այդ երեւույթը խտացված ձեւով է արտացոլվում: Մինչեւ եվրոյի բացատրությունը տալը վերհիշենք դոլարի արժեզրկումը վերջին 3-4 տարիներին: ԿԲ-ն ասում էր, որ դրամն արժեւորվում է դոլարի նկատմամբ, քանզի ՀՀ-ում աշխատանքի արտադրողունակությունը բարձրանում է: Հետո բոլորը հասկացան, որ հիմնական պատճառը դրսից դոլարի ներհոսքն է (տրանսֆերտները): Հիմա դրամի նկատմամբ եվրոն է արժեզրկվում: Այստեղ երկու պատճառ կա: Նախ, եվրոն վերջին մի քանի շաբաթում դոլարի նկատմամբ արժեզրկվել է 10-12 %: 1 եվրոյին տալիս են 1,30 դոլար, ընդամենը 1 ամիս առաջ մինչեւ 1,60 է եղել: Ինչո՞ւ է համաշխարհային շուկայում դոլարն այսօր արժեւորվում, շատ պարզ պատճառով` տնտեսական ճգնաժամ է: Ճգնաժամն ընդգրկված է ԱՄՆ-ում: Այդ ճգնաժամի հետեւանքով արժեթղթերի գործարքների հետ կապված մեծացել է պահանջարկը դոլարի նկատմամբ: Բացի այդ, դոլարի արժեւորմանը նպաստում է նաեւ նավթի գների անկումը: Սա, իրոք, մեզանից անկախ գործոն է: Բայց կա նաեւ երկրորդ, մեզանից կախված գործոնը: Հայաստանում եվրոյի նկատմամբ պահանջարկի լուրջ անկում կա: Հարաբերականորեն եվրո-զոնայի հետ կատարվող առեւտրի տեսակարար կշիռը պակասել է: Արդյունքում հարաբերական անկում է ապրել եվրոյի պահանջարկը: Կենտրոնական բանկի բացատրությունները, թե մենք կապ չունենք դրսի ճգնաժամի հետ, բացարձակ հիմարություններ են: Եվ ընդհանրապես ԿԲ-ն ու այս կառավարությունը Հայաստանում որեւէ բանի հետ կապ ունե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ:

*- Իսկ ի՞նչ է կատարվում աշխարհում:*

- Այն, ինչ կատարվում է աշխարհում, վկայությունն է այն բանի, թե ինչ է նշանակում չաշխատող նախագահը: Այս անգամ խոսքը վերաբերում է ԱՄՆ նախագահ Ջորջ Բուշին: Վերջին 7-8 տարում (Քլինթոնից հետո) ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսության հերն անիծվել է: Իրաքյան, Աֆղանական պատերազմի հետեւանքով առաջացած ճգնաժամը մարդը փորձեց լուծել` արհեստականորեն խրախուսելով շինարարությունը: Բավական է ասել, որ եթե 2000թ. 2 մլն մարդ էր բանկերից հիպոթեքային վարկ վերցնում, 2006-ին՝ արդեն 8 մլն մարդ: 20 տարի առաջ, որ ԱՄՆ բնակիչների շուրջ կեսը վարձով էին ապրում, այսօր մեծ մասը տներ են առել: Բանկերը վարկի դիմաց գրավ էին դնում գնվող բնակարանները, որոնք հուսալի չէին: Իսկ բանկերը տալով այդ վարկերը՝ իրենց արժեթղթերն ապահովագրում էին մյուս բանկերի մոտ, վերջիններս՝ այլ բանկերի, ապահովագրական ընկերությունների, փոխադարձ ներդրումային հիմնադրամների եւ այլոց մոտ: Եվ նույնիսկ տեսություն էր առաջացել, որ կարելի է արժեթղթերի վերավաճառքի միջոցով նվազագույնի հասցնել ռիսկը, ու խնդիրը կկորի: Բայց խնդիրը պիտի դուրս գար ջրի երես: Ֆեդերալ-պահուստային համակարգը վերջին տարիներին 1,5-2 տոկոսով էր փող տալիս բանկերին: Ամբողջ շուկան ողողեցին փողով, որը նպաստեց դոլարի արժեզրկմանն աշխարհում: Հիմա էլ այդ արժեթղթերը: Բանկերը չգիտեին, թե այդ թղթերն ինչ անեին: Բայց գալու էր մի օր, որ այդ շինարարության համար վերցված փողերը պիտի ետ տային: Պարզվեց, որ շատերը փող չունեն, որ տան: Ոմանք էլ հասկացան, որ ճիշտ ժամանակն է այդ փողերը ետ չտալու: Ասում էին` վարկով ստացած տունը վերցրեք, վաճառեք: Այդպիսով, տան առաջարկը շեշտակիորեն գերազանցեց պահանջարկը: Ճիշտ է, շինարարությունն աշխուժացրեց տնտեսության մյուս ճյուղերի աճը, բայց նրանք սպառման նոր ոլորտներ չստեղծեցին, իրենց հերթին չկարողացան օգնել շինարարությանը: Այդ աճը մեղմեց տնտեսության անկումը, բայց մարդկանց չտվեց այն եկամուտները, որ նրանք վաստակեին միջոցներ ու փակեին վարկերը: Կարծես թե վարկավորող բանկերի մեծ մասն էլ դրան դեմ չէր: Եվ շատերն իրենց սնանկ հայտարարեցին: Ամերիկյան բանկերում պետք է տարբերել երկու բան, այնտեղ բացարձակապես տարբեր են կառավարիչներն ու սեփականատերերը: Խնդիրն այնքան խորացավ, որ մի շարք բանկերում աշխատակազմը չփորձեց լրջորեն պայքարել բանկը փրկելու համար: Ունենալով համաշխարհային տնտեսության 25 %, համաշխարհային առեւտրի 12 %, արժեթղթերի շուկայում Ամերիկան ունի 50 %-ից ավելին: Եվ ահա տվեցին լուծում` 700 մլրդ-ով գնել այդ արժեթղթերը: Դա բացարձակապես սխալ եւ կոռուպցիոն մեծ ռիսկով քայլ էր: Մինչդեռ խելոք լուծումն այն է, որ ժողովրդի պարտքը վերաձեւակերպեին որպես պետության պարտք, փողը տային ժողովրդին, որ դա մուծեին բանկերին ու գործ չունենային արժեթղթերի շուկայի հետ: Արժեթղթերի շուկան անտակ տակառ է: Ոմանք ասում են, որ 500 տրլն դոլարի արժեթուղթ է բաց թողնվել: Արժեթուղթը վերածվել է երկրորդ տեսակի դոլարի, իսկ ֆեդերալ ռեզերվների համակարգը դրանց էմիսիայի կարգավորմամբ չի զբաղվել: Դրամի բացթողումը եւ շինարարությունն արհեստականորեն խրախուսելը դրամավարկային սկզբունքներին դեմ էր, դա տնտեսության մեջ միջամտության շատ կոշտ ձեւ է: Հնարավոր է, որ Բուշին, վստահ եմ, հանգիստ չէին տալիս Քլինթոնի դափնիները (վերջինս 20-րդ դարի ԱՄՆ լավագույն նախագահներից մեկն է, 8 տարի շարունակ ապահովել է բարձր աճ` վերացնելով բյուջեի դեֆիցիտը եւ գրեթե վերացնելով պետության արտաքին պարտքը, ցածր մակարդակի վրա պահել գործազրկությունը): Շինարարության միջոցով բարձր տնտեսական աճ ապահովելու փորձը բնորոշ է նաեւ Ռուսաստանին եւ Հայաստանին: 

*- Իսկ ի՞նչ վիճակ է այսօր Հայաստանի տնտեսությունում:* 

- Հայաստանում կա ահավոր խնդիր: Կառուցվել են բազմաթիվ տներ, որոնց մեծ մասն այսօր չի վաճառվում: Ես կասեի՝ Հայաստանում ճգնաժամը եկել է 1 տարի առաջ, եւ խնդիրը մի փոքր այլ է: Այստեղ շինարարության գլխին կանգնած են Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Արմեն Գեւորգյանը, Բիշինը, Հերմեքը, «Էլիտ Գրուպը», «Տոնուսը» եւ այլք: Այստեղ հսկայական պիրամիդաներ են սարքվում. այս մարդիկ բանկերից վարկ են վերցնում, շինարարություն են անում, հետո վերավարկավորում են նույն նախագիծը: Եվ այդ ամենը բյուջեում չի արտացոլվում: Դրա համար էլ եթե 10 տարի առաջ մենք Ադրբեջանի հետ համեմատելի բյուջե ունեինք, հիմա 6-7 անգամ պակասն ունենք: Մենք արդեն, մի քանի տարի է, վճարում ենք մեր չզարգացած կենսամակարդակով: Ի՞նչ հետեւանքներ կարող է մեզ վրա ունենալ ճգնաժամը: Նախ, վտանգ կա, որ արագորեն կիջնի փոխանցումների (տրանսֆերտների) մակարդակը, աստիճանաբար կկրճատվի ներմուծումը, գները կբարձրանան: Առանց այդ էլ բարձր են: Երկրորդը` լուրջ հարված կստանա Հայաստանի լեռնամետալուրգիան, արդեն լրջորեն իջնում են մոլիբդենի գները: Այստեղ պրոբլեմային կարող են դառնալ, օրինակ, «Արդշինինվեստ», «ՎՏԲ Հայաստան» բանկերը, որոնք լեռնամետալուրգիայի եւ հիպոթեքի ուղղությամբ մեծ ներդրումներ են արել: Երրորդ խնդիրը շինարարության իրացվելիության բացակայությունն է: Քանի որ դրանք իշխանությանը մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ են, եւ գլխավոր շինարարը, սեփականատերը նախկին նախագահն է, հարկեր սահմանված չեն: Մարդիկ չէին էլ շտապում այդ ամենը վաճառել: Շատ բանկեր շինարարական շատ նախագծեր ռեստրուկտուրիզացիա են անում: Հիպոթեքի մասով ընդունված է եղել վերավարկավորման միջոցով պիրամիդաներ սարքելը (ԿԲ լուռ համաձայնությամբ): Միեւնույն շինարարական նախագիծը 3-4 անգամ վարկավորում են: Մի քիչ կառուցում են, հետո գումարը չի բավարարում, էլի վարկ են ուզում: Մինչդեռ շինարարը պետք է ընթացքում ինչ-որ մաս վաճառի, որ աշխատելու գումար ունենա: Չի վաճառվում: Վերը նշված բանկերն արդեն լիկվիդայնության խնդիր ունեն: Հուսով եմ, որ մարդկանց ավանդները վերադարձնելու խնդիրներ չեն լինի: Չորրորդ, հատկապես սկզբնական փուլում հնարավոր է, որ խնդիրներ ունենան ռազմավարական ներդրումներով բանկեր` «Կրեդիտ ագրիկոլը», «Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի»-ն եւ այլն: Երկարատեւ ժամկետում` 1 տարի հետո լուրջ խնդիրների առաջ կարող է կանգնեն հայկական բանկերը: Այս ամենը ցայտուն կերեւա գարնանը: Հինգերորդ, լուրջ մտահոգություն են առաջացնում IPO-ները: Տիգրան Սարգսյանի թեթեւամիտ ձեռքով մի շարք կազմակերպություններ («ՀայՌուսգազարդ», «Վալեքս») ահագին փող են հավաքել: Ստրատեգիական ինվեստորը փողը պետք է ծախսի սեփական գրպանից կամ էլ բանկից վարկ վերցնի: Նա ժողովրդից փող չպետք է հավաքի, IPO չպետք է թողարկի:

Այսօր պնդում են, որ համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետ մենք կապ չունենք, մի տարի առաջ գլուխ էին գովում, որ մենք կայացած բանկային համակարգ ունենք, աշխարհին ինտեգրված: Ես խորհուրդ կտայի կառավարության որեւէ անդամի որեւէ ասածին չհավատալ: Այս կառավարությունն ի վիճակի չէ որեւէ լուրջ վերլուծություն անել:

*- Այս իրավիճակում ի՞նչ պիտի անի կառավարությունը, ի՞նչ պետք է անեն բանկերը:*

- Անելիք շատ ունեն: Օրինակ, ինձ հայտնի չէ, թե շինարարական օբյեկտների վերավարկավորումը դադարեցնելու որոշում կա՞: Է, որտեղ շենք են սարքում, գումարը չի բավարարում, թող սնանկանան: Բայց դե շինարարություն անողները իշխանություններն են: Կամ նույն լեռնամետալուրգիան, որը նորից նախկին նախագահի թիմն է վերցրել: Այնտեղ հիմա վնաս առաջանա-չառաջանա` ո՞վ կիմանա: Սա նույնպես մրցունակ շուկա չէ: Տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ժամանակ մրցունակ շուկայի բացակայության պայմաններում ինքնարժեքը հսկայական է լինում: Մոլիբդենի գին էր բարձրացել, մարդիկ ծախում ու շահույթ էին ստանում, բայց չէ՞ որ ոչ ոք նրանց չի ստուգել, մրցակցության ընթացքում չեն փաստվել նրանց ծախսերը: Այնպես որ, սրանք լուրջ հետեւանքներ կարող են ունենալ Հայաստանի համար: Ես կարող եմ մի հետեւանք ասել` ամբողջ աշխարհում 45 տոկոս նավթի գին է իջել, 15-30 տոկոս բենզինի գին է իջել: Հայաստանում իջա՞վ: Մենք արդեն վճարում ենք այդ ճգնաժամի համար: Հայաստանում մրցակցություն չկա, բոլոր գները նշանակովի են: Բանկի վարկի տոկոսն էլ է նշանակովի, կուրսն էլ է նշանակովի, ամեն ինչ: Պիտի որ վերջին 1 ամսում միջբանկային վարկերը կտրուկ իջած լինեն, մեզ թիվ չեն ասում: Բացեք ԿԲ սայթը, մի հատ տեղեկատվություն չկա, ստից-մտից բաներ են, որեւէ լուրջ վերլուծություն չկա: Անընդհատ ցույց են տալիս չինովնիկների՝ մեզ համար արդեն ատելի դարձած դեմքերը, որոնք մեզ ասում են` խնդիր չկա: Որ խնդիր չկա, ինչո՞ւ եք ամեն օր հեռուստատեսությամբ կրկնում: Բայց այս կոռումպացված իշխանությունը որ փորձում է հարկերի, ժողովրդի հաշվին լուծել իր բիզնեսի, հոգսի խնդիրը, դա էլ չի հաջողելու: Չի էլ երեւում, որ ուզում են որեւէ քայլ անել: Գաղափար էլ չունեն, թե ինչ քայլ անեն:

*Շարունակելի..*

----------


## Kuk

*- Պարոն Բագրատյան, իսկ ի՞նչ լուծում կառաջարկեք այս վիճակի համար:*

- Ես ամեն անգամ պարտավոր չեմ հա՛մ քննադատել, հա՛մ էլ բոլոր լուծումները տալ: Այդուհանդերձ, որոշ լուծումներ կարող եմ ասել: Դրանք, անշուշտ, կապված են իրական բարեփոխումների հետ: Թող խոշոր գույքից գույքահարկ գանձեն, հատկապես քաղաքի կենտրոնում: Թող մտցնեն շինարարության հարկ: Դե, կարող են` թող մտցնեն: Ռ. Քոչարյանն իրենց կաշին կքերթի: Ես պարտավոր չեմ խոսել եւ ամեն խոսքի վրա ռեֆորմ առաջարկել: Իրենք ռեֆորմ են համարում, որ հարկայինը պետք է ազնիվ աշխատի, կարծես թե նախկին օրենքներում գրված է, որ պիտի անազնիվ աշխատի: Բայց դա ի՞նչ հանճարեղ միտք է, որ վարչապետն ու նախագահը հայտարարում են:

*- Վերջերս որպես ռեֆորմ հայտարարեցին, թե ներկրողները կարող են մաքսայինի առաջարկած հսկիչ-գները վիճարկել:*

- Առաջ չէի՞ն կարող դատի տալ, հիմա արդեն թո՞ւյլ են տալիս: Օրենքով միշտ էլ կարելի էր վիճարկել: Մաքսային օրենսգրքում 1991-92 թվականներից դա գրված է: Այդտեղ ռեֆո՞րմ կա: Ես ձեզ մի երկու ռեֆորմ ասացի: Կարող եմ շարունակել. ԿԲ-ին պետք է զրկել վարկեր դուրս գրելու իրավունքից: Դպրոցների ֆինանսավորումը պետության կողմից պետք է իրականացնել վաուչերների ձեւով: Ծնողները թող որոշեն, թե երեխաներին որ դպրոցը տան: Եվ վերացնեն կրկնուսույցների համակարգը: Այսօր ավելի քիչ են վճարում մասնավոր դպրոցում, քան թե պետական դպրոցում: Թե չէ լոլոներ են մեզ պատմում: Դասատուների մի զգալի մասը կաշառված են ու ընտրություններում` քրեականացված:

Բանկային համակարգը աշխարհով մեկ գրիպով հիվանդ է, փռշտում է, մեզ էլ հասնում է, բայց ոչինչ չեն անում: Թող խորհրդակցություն հրավիրեն, խորհրդարանական քննարկում կազմակերպեն: Բայց խորհրդարանում ո՞ր մի օլիգարխի հետ քննարկեն: Ռուսաստանի կառավարությունը ՎՏԲ բանկին փող տվեց: ՎՏԲ-ն 247 մլն դոլարով ֆինանսավորում է Թեղուտի ծրագիրը: Պղնձի գներն իջնում են, ես ուզում եմ իմանալ` ի՞նչ է սպասվում: Պետք է մեզ ասեն` դա մեզ է վերաբերում: Եթե այս պրիզմայով ենք նայում՝ ԿԲ պաշտոնյաներն անկապ հայտարարություններ են անում: Իսկ մենք չենք կարող խոսել, խոսում ենք, վերլուծություն ենք անում, մեզ դատի են տալիս: Եթե իշխանությունը միտք չունի, չի կարող ուրիշի միտքը հանդուրժել: Հայաստանը ողբալի վիճակում է: Դրան պետք է ավելացնենք նաեւ քաղաքական դժվարությունները:

*Աղբյուր` 168.am*

----------


## Norton

*ՎԱՐՉԱՊԵՏԸ, ՈՎ ԿԱՐՆԵԳԻ Է ԿԱՐԴԱՑԵԼ*

Հետաքրքիր է, որ համաշխարհային ճգնաժամի շուրջ խոսակցությունները Հայաստանում պտտվում են մի հարցի շուրջ` կազդի արդյոք ճգնաժամը Հայաստանի տնտեսության վրա, թե այս անգամ կանցնի: Իշխանությունը պնդում է, թե չի ազդի, ընդդիմությունը, ողջամիտ տնտեսագետները եւ տրամաբանությունն ասում են հակառակը: Բայց գլխավորը, այս խոսակցությունները սահմանափակվում են նրանով, թե ով է մեղավոր:

Մինչդեռ, ժողովրդի մասին մտածող իշխանությունը պետք է ազնվորեն խոստովաներ, որ ճգնաժամ կա, եւ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների կյանքը դրա պատճառով կարող է վատանալ: Նրանք կարող են փող կորցնել, հնարավոր է` աշխատանքը: Եւ խորհուրդ տար, թե ինչ կարելի է անել, որպեսզի ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը նվազագույն լինի: Օրինակ, փողը բանկում պահեն, թե «բարձի տակ», դոլարով թե դրամով, իսկ գուցե արժե անշարժ գույք գնել:

Ոչ ոք այդ մասին չի խոսում: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, վարչապետի դեմքի հանգստությունը վաղուց արդեն ոչ ոք չի ընկալում որպես կայունության նշան: Բոլորը գիտեն, որ վարչապետն իրեն համարում է մարդկային հոգիների գիտակ եւ պատկերացնում է, թե ինչպես աշխատել հասարակության հետ: Նրան սովորեցրել են, որ ցանկացած վատ լուր, որը հայտնում են վստահ, թեկուզ եւ քարացած դեմքով, ընկալվում է ավելի լավ, քան ազնիվ խուճապը: Հնարավոր է, նա նույնիսկ Կարնեգի է կարդացել: Պարզապես հիմա Կարնեգին այնքան մատչելի գիրք է, որ այն բոլորն են կարդացել:

Տնտեսական կայունությունը երկրում ապահովվելու է, չնայած ճգնաժամին, Վաշինգտոնից վերադառնալուց հետո ասել է վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը: Ճիշտ է, նա մի քիչ փոխեց տոնը եւ հայտարարեց, թե քանի որ Հայաստանի ապրանքաշրջանառության 60 տոկոսը կատարվում է Եվրամիության երկրների հետ, եվրոպական շուկաների ցնցումները կարող են ազդել Հայաստանի տնտեսության վրա: Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ նա հայտարարել էր, թե ճգնաժամը Հայաստանի վրա չի անդրադառնա:

Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, վարչապետը հայտարարեց, թե Հայաստանում ԱՄՆ ներդրումները կազմում են մոտ 2 միլիարդ դոլար: Մի քանի օր առաջ, Հայաստանի ԱԳ նախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի հետ հանդիպմանը Ռուսաստանի ԱԳ նախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովը հայտարարել էր, թե Հայաստանում ռուսական ներդրումները անցել են 1,3 միլիարդ դոլարի սահմանը:

Ստացվում է, որ Հայաստանը, այնուամենայնիվ, կապված է համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը: Եւ եթե Հայաստանը շահեր չունի արտասահմանում, ապա արտասահմանյան ներդրողները շահեր ունեն Հայաստանում: Գուցե դա է Տիգրան Սարգսյանի հույսը, երբ ասում է, թե Հայաստանի տնտեսությանը ոչինչ չի սպառնում: Գուցե նա գիտե, որ արտասահմանյանից բացի, այլ ներդրումներ Հայաստանում չկան: Այնպես որ, գլուխը քարը արտասահմանյան ներդրումների:

ՆԱՆՈ ԱՐՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ

----------


## Artgeo

Նաֆթի մեկ բարելի գինը $70 ից էլ պակաս է և սա էլ դեռ վերջը չի  :Wink:

----------


## davzion

> Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք:
> Սկսվել է համաշխարհային խոշոր ճգնաժամ, որը իր ազդեցությունն է թողնում աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների վրա:


http://armsoul.com/index.php?topic=1193.0

Խոշոր ճգնաժամը կազդի բոլոր երկրներին, քանի որ գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում շրջանառվում են խոշոր փողեր, որոնք գոյություն ունեն միայն համակարգչային կրիչների վրա ու ոչնչով ապահովված չեն:

----------


## Katka

Դե եթե հավատանք մեր վարչապետին ազդեցությունը դրական է, շատ հետաքրքիր  կարծիք էր, բայց չեմ ուզում քննադատել... :LOL:  Ամեն դեպքում մեր դոլարային պահուստները շատ քիչ են այդ դրական ազդեցությունը ապահովելու համար....
Դոլարը գնալով թանկանալու է, այնպես որ դոլար է պետք առնել, ռուբլին հիմա էլ գինը կորցնում է, նույնիսկ դևալվացիան կարծում եմ չի օգնի... Դոլարի թանկացումը կբերի նաև մեր երկրում գների աճին, հիմա իհարկե չենք զգա...
Քանի որ մեր երկրում ներդրումները սպեկուլյատիվ են դրանք արագ դուրս են գալու մեր երկրից...Դե իսկ գործազրկությունը աճելու է, թերևս գների անկման հետ կապված ընկերությունները փորձելու են ծախսերը կրճատել
իսկ նավթի գների վիճակը խայտառակ է`47.7 $ , նույնիսկ ՕՊԵկ-ը եթե փորձի առաջարկը կրճատել կարծում եմ էական տարբերություն չի լինի, ամեն դեպքում էական է պահանջարկը, իսկ այս դեպքում պահանջարկը արդեն մի քանի տարի է կայուն է:

----------


## REAL_ist

հետաքրքիր երկիրա դոլարը ընկնումա գները բարձրանումեն, դոլարը բարձրանա էլի գները բարձանալու են հա փաստորեն
բայց հաստատ կբարձանա դոլարը? :Think:

----------


## Katka

> հետաքրքիր երկիրա դոլարը ընկնումա գները բարձրանումեն, դոլարը բարձրանա էլի գները բարձանալու են հա փաստորեն
> բայց հաստատ կբարձանա դոլարը?


եթե չլինեին ինտերվենցիաները արդեն դոլարը բարձրացած կլիներ, իսկ դոլարի բարձրացման արդյունքում գների բարձրացումը հարցի ձևով տամ ներմուծման վրա դոլարի բարձրացումը ինչ ձևով է ազդում: Քննարկումը արի շարունակենք, ես հիմա ուղղակի ժամանակ չունեմ վաղը անպայման կփորձեմ բերել բոլոր պատճառները, որ իմ կարծիքով կազդեն դոլարի բարձրացման վրա: Մեր երկրում դոլարի պաշարները գնալով քչանում են, իսկ գների անկում ը, օրինակ պղինձ բերելու է նրան, որ երկիր դոլար ավելի քիչ է գալու և ինչ դոլարը քիչ է, իսկ գինը բարձր, բայց սա այն ամենափոքրն է: տոկոոսադրույքը գնալով բարձրանում է , իսկ սա վանում է ներդրողներին դրա արդյունքում փող դուրս է հոսում և այլն .... Անպայման արի քննարկենք այս հարցերը.... :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> *Ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կունենա ճգնաժամը մեր տնտեսության վրա:*


Վերջին օրերին Հայաստանի տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտի ֆիրմաներում մեծ թափով աշխատողների կրճատումներ են գնում։ Ամեն օր նոր կրճատումների մասին եմ լսում։

----------


## REAL_ist

> եթե չլինեին ինտերվենցիաները արդեն դոլարը բարձրացած կլիներ, իսկ դոլարի բարձրացման արդյունքում գների բարձրացումը հարցի ձևով տամ ներմուծման վրա դոլարի բարձրացումը ինչ ձևով է ազդում: Քննարկումը արի շարունակենք, ես հիմա ուղղակի ժամանակ չունեմ վաղը անպայման կփորձեմ բերել բոլոր պատճառները, որ իմ կարծիքով կազդեն դոլարի բարձրացման վրա: Մեր երկրում դոլարի պաշարները գնալով քչանում են, իսկ գների անկում ը, օրինակ պղինձ բերելու է նրան, որ երկիր դոլար ավելի քիչ է գալու և ինչ դոլարը քիչ է, իսկ գինը բարձր, բայց սա այն ամենափոքրն է: տոկոոսադրույքը գնալով բարձրանում է , իսկ սա վանում է ներդրողներին դրա արդյունքում փող դուրս է հոսում և այլն .... Անպայման արի քննարկենք այս հարցերը....


մեծ հաճույքով կքննարկեի, բայց տնտասագիտությունից լավ չեմ, դժվար կարանամ խորանամ :LOL: 
պռոստը ինձ թվումեր երբ դոլարը արագ տեմպերով իջավ պետքա գներնել իջնեին, որտև հիմնականում դոլարով էին առնում ներմուծում, տենց չի? :Dntknw:

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

> Վերջին օրերին Հայաստանի տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտի ֆիրմաներում մեծ թափով աշխատողների կրճատումներ են գնում։ Ամեն օր նոր կրճատումների մասին եմ լսում։


Բայց ամենակարևորը` օգոսոսոսին կառավաչությունը ՏՏ-ի զարգացման հայեցակարգում  ամրագրել է, որ 5 տարի անց ՀՀ ՏՏ ընկերությունների թիվը կկազի 400, իսկ 2018` 1000:Լավատեսորեն ա հնչում: Բայց EPYGEAM ընկերությունը կրճատել է աշխատողների 70%-ին:Լուրջ խնդիրներ կան ու չեն կարող չլինել, որովհետև էտ ընկերությունների պատվերների հիմնական մասը արտասահմանից է լինում ու ճգնաժամը չի կարող չազդել Հայաստանի տնտեսության վրա:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց ամենակարևորը` օգոսոսոսին կառավաչությունը ՏՏ-ի զարգացման հայեցակարգում  ամրագրել է, որ 5 տարի անց ՀՀ ՏՏ ընկերությունների թիվը կկազի 400, իսկ 2018` 1000:Լավատեսորեն ա հնչում:


Ու Ձեզ թվացել է,  թե կառավարության տքնաջան աշխատանքի շնորհիվ է, հա՞, որ ՏՏ ոլորտը զարգանում է։  :Jpit: 
Դե հա, մեր կառավարությունը ամեն առիթով իր պարտքն է համարում հայտարարել, որ ՏՏ ոլորտը մեր պետության կարևորագույն ոլորտներից է, բայց հիմնականում նման հայտարարություններից էն կողմ ոչ մի օգտակար բան չի արվում։ 
Ուղղակի ՏՏ ոլորտին ձեռները շատ չի հասնում, էդ պատճառով էլ զարգանում է։ :Wink: 
Էնքան որ Արմենթելի հետ հայտնի մենաշնորհային պայմանագրով մի տաս տարով Հայաստանում ինտերնետի զարգացումը ետ գցեցին։ Նենց որ, վնաս չլինի, օգուտ դժվար թե լինի մեր կառավարությունից։ :Wink: 




> Բայց EPYGEAM ընկերությունը կրճատել է աշխատողների 70%-ին:Լուրջ խնդիրներ կան ու չեն կարող չլինել, որովհետև էտ ընկերությունների պատվերների հիմնական մասը արտասահմանից է լինում ու ճգնաժամը չի կարող չազդել Հայաստանի տնտեսության վրա:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց դե կառավորությունը հավատացնում էր, որ Հայաստանի վրա համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնագնաժամի ազդեցությունը մինիմալ կլինի։  :Think: 
Իմիջիայլոց, EPYGEAM անունով ընկերություն Հայաստանում չկա ոնց–որ։ tert.am-ից եք ինֆորմացիան վերցրել, չէ՞։ Հավանաբար վրիպակ է եղել, ու խոսքը EPAM ընկերության մասին է, որում իրոք լայնամաշտաբ կրճատումներ են եղել։ EPAM–ը Հայաստանում ՏՏ ոլորտի ամենախոշոր ընկերություններից մեկն է։

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Արշակ, իհարկե չեմ կարծում, որ պետության ջանքերի շնորհիվ զարգանում է ՏՏ-ն:Փորձեցի ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց տալ մեր կառավարության հրապարակած տվյալների անճշտությունը:Չնայած եդ թեմայով Հրանտ Բագրատյանը ժամանակին ամեն ինչ ասել ա, ըստ իս , <<Վիճակագրական պարադիկտմ>> (եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում :Blush: ) բրոշուռում:
Էտ տվյալները <<Կապիտալ>> օրաթերթի նոյեմբերի 14-ի համարում եմ կարդացել: Հնարավոր է, որ անվանումը սխալ է: Ես այդ ընկերության մասին առաջին անգամ էի կարդում:Բայց փաստն է էական...անվանումն էլ :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էտ տվյալները <<Կապիտալ>> օրաթերթի նոյեմբերի 14-ի համարում եմ կարդացել: Հնարավոր է, որ անվանումը սխալ է: Ես այդ ընկերության մասին առաջին անգամ էի կարդում:Բայց փաստն է էական...անվանումն էլ


Հա, tert.am-ն էլ «Կապիտալից» էր մեջբերել, բայց հղում չկար, որ ստուգեի։

----------


## ministr

Epygilabs ընկերության աշխատակիցների կրճատումը հիմնականում պայմանավորված էր ֆիրմայի գործերով, իսկ համաշխարհային ճգնաժամն ուղղակի արագացրեց դեպքերի ընթացքը; Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ՏՏ ոլորտին պետական աջակցություն ցուցաբերելուն, ապա ոնց կարող են օգնել եթե խելքները էժան բերել-թանկ ծախել սիստեմից էն կողմ բան չի կտրում: Դե արի ուռո գլուխներին բացատրի, որ եթե իրենց շահույթը քառապատկելու համար դոլարի կուրսը պահում են ցածր, դա բերում է նրան, որ արտասահմանյան ընկերությունները էլ մասնաճյուղեր չեն բացում Հայաստանում, կամ եղածները չեն մեծացնում, աշխատավարձերը շոշափելի չեն բարձրացնում, ինչի հետևանքով էլ արդեն սկսվել է ՏՏ ոլորտի աշխատողների արտահոսք: Տեսնեմ հետո իրանց բերած ապրանքներն ով ա առնելու;

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Լսել եք ապառիկ վաճառքի պայմանների խստացման մասին? էտ ճիշտ է?Ինչ պաշտոնական տեղեկություն կա էս թեմայով?

----------


## Sunlight

> Վերջին օրերին Հայաստանի տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտի ֆիրմաներում մեծ թափով աշխատողների կրճատումներ են գնում։ Ամեն օր նոր կրճատումների մասին եմ լսում։


Իրականում ՏՏ ոլորտում ամբողջ աշխարհում այսօր կան բավական լուրջ խնդիրներ, և պատահական չէ, որ Հայաստանում ևս այդ ոլորտում կրճատումներ են գնում: Երեկ լսեցի նաև, որ աշխատանքային պայմանագրերը դադարեցնում է LYCOS-ը, և ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլև հավանական է ընդհանրապես դադարեցնի իր գործունեությունը...

----------


## Sunlight

> Լսել եք ապառիկ վաճառքի պայմանների խստացման մասին? էտ ճիշտ է?Ինչ պաշտոնական տեղեկություն կա էս թեմայով?


Ապառիկ վաճառքների ծավալները իսկապես էլ նվազել են: Դա կապված է ներկայումս բանկերի մոտ իրացվելիության խնդրի հետ: Փորձեմ ավելի պարզ լեզվով ասել. այսօր ֆինանսական շուկայում փողի ծավալը բավական քիչ է, բանկերն իրենք էլ շատ են զգում դրամական միջոցների պահանջ, հետևապես նվազեցրել են ապառիկներին ուղղված վարկերի ծավալները:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը Հայաստանում արդեն իսկ նկատելի է, հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտում մեկը մյուսի հետևից առաջատար ընկերությունները աշխատանքները դադարեցնում են  կամ կրճատում են աշխատողներին: Ֆինանսական շուկայում փողի պահանջ կա: Արտասահմանից մեզ ուղարկվող տրանսֆերտները նվազել են և կշարունակեն նվազել, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ երկրում ծախսելու փող պարզապես չի լինի... Իմ կարծիքով հունվարից հետո Հայաստանում ավելի ուժեղ կզգացվեն ճգնաժամի հետևանքները, երբ մարդիկ իրենց խնայողությունները ծախսեն նոր տարվա համար, իսկ նոր փողեր երկիր այլլևս մուտք չգործեն:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իրականում ՏՏ ոլորտում ամբողջ աշխարհում այսօր կան բավական լուրջ խնդիրներ, և պատահական չէ, որ Հայաստանում ևս այդ ոլորտում կրճատումներ են գնում: Երեկ լսեցի նաև, որ աշխատանքային պայմանագրերը դադարեցնում է LYCOS-ը, և ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլև հավանական է ընդհանրապես դադարեցնի իր գործունեությունը...


Չնայած Լայքսի դեպքում կարծում եմ համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը չէր հիմնական պատճառը, այն միայն արագացրեց պրոցեսը։

----------


## Sunlight

> Չնայած Լայքսի դեպքում կարծում եմ համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը չէր հիմնական պատճառը, այն միայն արագացրեց պրոցեսը։


Իրականում ճգնաժամերի ընթացքում առաջին հերթին սնանկանում են այն ընկերությունները, որոնք թեև ոչ առերևույթ, սակայն որոշակի խնդիրներ ունեն, հատկապես` ոչ արդյունավետ կառավարման հետ կապված: Եվ ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ նման դեպքերում ճգնաժամն ուղղակի արագացնում է այդ գործընթացը:

Միշտ էլ ճգնաժամերի արդյունքում զտվում են թույլ օղակները, իսկ ճգնաժամից հետո մնում են այն ընկերությունները, որոնք իսկապես արդյունավետ են աշխատում:

----------


## Ahik

Ժող ջան կներեք անգրագիտությանս համար, բայց մեր ժամանակ տենց բառ չկար՝ տենց տերմին չեմ սովորել.
«Րեցեսիա» ինչա՞ նշանակում :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժող ջան կներեք անգրագիտությանս համար, բայց մեր ժամանակ տենց բառ չկար՝ տենց տերմին չեմ սովորել.
> «Րեցեսիա» ինչա՞ նշանակում


Անկում, ցածրացում, նահանջ, հետընթաց (փոխաբերական իմաստով)  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Ahik

> Անկում, ցածրացում, նահանջ, հետընթաց (փոխաբերական իմաստով) :


Ինչ էլ անկապ բառ էր :Tongue:  Ես էլ ասի բարդ տերմինա չեմ հասկանում ինչա նշանակում :Smile: 
Ինչևիցե, շատ շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Katka

ճգնաժամը գնալով խորանում է: Կանխատեսվում է  , որ համաշխարհային տնտեսական աճը 2009 թ.-ին իջնելու մինչև 3 % (2007`5,1 %): Մինչև 2009 թ.-ի վերջ տևելու է անկումը, միայն ըստ IMF կանխատեսումների որոշ աճ 2009 թ.-ի վերջին է լինելու: 
Կանխատեսվում է նավթի գների անկում մինչև 25 $ բարելի դիմաց, թեև էսօրվա տվյալներով բարելի գինը շատ քիչ աճել է, հիմա մոտ 44 $ բարելի դիմաց  (2008 հուլիսին`147,27$): Մեծ պահանջարկ Չինաստանն է ներկայացնում, այնտեղ ռեցեսիայի խորանալու դեպքում նավթի նկատմամբ պահանջարկը իջնելու դեպքում գները կտրուկ անկում են ապրելու: ՕՊԵԿ-ի ժողովուրդը դեկտեմբերի 17-ին հանդիպելու են , երևի առաջարկը կրճատվի: Կարծեմ սպասումները ևս կնպաստեն նավթի գնի աճին: Ավտոբիզնեսին օգնելու համար ԱՄՆ-ում դեկտեմբերի 8-ին նոր օրինագիծ է ներկայացվելու: էսօրվա դրությամբ խոսում է Crysler-ի և GM միացման մասին, Ճապոնական հոնդան որոշել է ֆորմուլա մեկին էլ չմասնակցել, ծախսերը շատ են: BMW վաճառքի ծավալը ընկել է`25 % -ով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ճգնաժամը գնալով խորանում է: Կանխատեսվում է  , որ համաշխարհային տնտեսական աճը 2009 թ.-ին իջնելու մինչև 3 % (2007`5,1 %): Մինչև 2009 թ.-ի վերջ տևելու է անկումը, միայն ըստ IMF կանխատեսումների որոշ աճ 2009 թ.-ի վերջին է լինելու: 
> Կանխատեսվում է նավթի գների անկում մինչև 25 $ բարելի դիմաց, թեև էսօրվա տվյալներով բարելի գինը շատ քիչ աճել է, հիմա մոտ 44 $ բարելի դիմաց  (2008 հուլիսին`147,27$): Մեծ պահանջարկ Չինաստանն է ներկայացնում, այնտեղ ռեցեսիայի խորանալու դեպքում նավթի նկատմամբ պահանջարկը իջնելու դեպքում գները կտրուկ անկում են ապրելու: *ՕՊԵԿ-ի ժողովուրդը դեկտեմբերի 17-ին հանդիպելու են , երևի առաջարկը կրճատվի: Կարծեմ սպասումները ևս կնպաստեն նավթի գնի աճին:* Ավտոբիզնեսին օգնելու համար ԱՄՆ-ում դեկտեմբերի 8-ին նոր օրինագիծ է ներկայացվելու: էսօրվա դրությամբ խոսում է Crysler-ի և GM միացման մասին, Ճապոնական հոնդան որոշել է ֆորմուլա մեկին էլ չմասնակցել, ծախսերը շատ են: BMW վաճառքի ծավալը ընկել է`25 % -ով:


*Կարծիք:* Սպասումները կազդեն գների վրա աճի ուղղությամբ, երկու օր, ոչ ավելի: Դա կլինի զուտ տեխնիկական հետադարձ, откат: Ռեցեսիայի ժամանակ նավթի գների վրա ազդող հիմնական գործոնը դառնում է պահանջարկը, առաջարկի սահմանափակմամբ գների վրա ազդել այլևս հնարավոր չէ, գոնե միջինժամկետ կտրվածքում: Այնպես որ, եթե նույնիսկ մի քանի օր արձանագրվի էլ նավթի գների սահմանային աճ, ընդհանուր նվազման տրենդը չի փոխվելու, ու գները դեռ նվազելու են: 

Ապացույցը հոկտեմբերի 24-ին ՕՊԵԿ-ի ընդունած որոշումն էր, կրճատել արդյունահանումը օրական 1,5 մլն բարելով: Գները այդ օրը - Brent 62$ իսկ Light Sweet 63$: Գները այսօ՞ր, մեկ ու կես ամիս հետո, մոտ  42$: ՕՊԵԿ-ի որոշումները կարող են դանդաղեցնել գների անկումը, մի քիչ, բայց տրենդը չեն փոխի:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի հեղինակի առաջարկով թեմայի վերնագիրը «Համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամ» տարբերակից փոխվում է «Համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամը և Հայաստանը» տարբերակով:*

----------


## dvgray

> Ապացույցը հոկտեմբերի 24-ին ՕՊԵԿ-ի ընդունած որոշումն էր, կրճատել արդյունահանումը օրական 1,5 մլն բարելով: Գները այդ օրը - Brent 62$ իսկ Light Sweet 63$: Գները այսօ՞ր, մեկ ու կես ամիս հետո, մոտ  42$: ՕՊԵԿ-ի որոշումները կարող են դանդաղեցնել գների անկումը, մի քիչ, բայց տրենդը չեն փոխի:


Իրանի նախագահը արդեն խոստովանում է, որ երկրի ներսում իրավիճակը կրիտիկական է: 
Ռուսաստանում էլ վիճակը  ավելի բարվոք չէ: 
…
ֆինանսական "կրիզիսը" և նավթի գնախաղը շատ կարճ ժամանակ հետո տալիս է իր արդյունքները

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրանի նախագահը արդեն խոստովանում է, որ երկրի ներսում իրավիճակը կրիտիկական է: 
> Ռուսաստանում էլ վիճակը  ավելի բարվոք չէ: 
> …
> ֆինանսական "կրիզիսը" և նավթի գնախաղը շատ կարճ ժամանակ հետո տալիս է իր արդյունքները


Դիվ, գիտեմ քո կարծիքը այս ամենի վերաբերյալ, բայց իզուր ես կարծում, որ մի քան հոգի նստած հորինել են կրիզիսը, հատկապես Ռուսասանին կամ Իրանին կամ Չինաստանի նասօլիտ անելու համար: 

Սա շատ օբյեկտիվ կրիզիս է, որը պետք է հետևեր տաս տարվա տնտեսական բումին ու տնտեսությունների գերտաքացմանը; Եթե նայենք նախորդ տաս տարիներին, ապա կտենսնեք, որ համաշխարհային տնտեսական աճն էլ է եղել աննախադեպ պատմության մեջ, հետևապես դրան պիտի հաջորդեր նույնքան ուժեղ տնտեսական անկում, ռեցեսիա, որը հնարավոր է վերածվի դեպրեսիայի, եթե դեմը չառնեն:

----------


## dvgray

Տրիբուն ջան
Տնտեսական կրիզիսի համար բան չումեն ասելու ու ուշադիր լսում եմ քո կարծիքը:
Ես գրում  եմ նավթի շատ կասկածելու ու միանգամից անկման մասին: Նաև որ օպեկի անդամներից արաբները կպած չեն ուզում նաթվի քվոտան շատ իջեցնեն:
Նաև էս վերջերս անլիացիք իրենս ազգային հպարտություն հանդիսացող նավը մի քանի քոռ կոպեկով նվիրիր արաբին  :Wink:  ու սենց լիքը նժբաներ, որոնց մենք էնքան էլ խաբար չենք:
Ու նաև ամենիկյան ավտոընկերությունների բաբաթ մատոռնեորից չհրաժարվելը… նշանակում ա նավթի գների այս գները երկարաժամկետ է: Իսկ երկարաժամկետ լինում ա բլոկադան /Իրանի/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես գրում  եմ նավթի շատ կասկածելու ու միանգամից անկման մասին: Նաև որ օպեկի անդամներից արաբները կպած չեն ուզում նաթվի քվոտան շատ իջեցնեն:


Դիվ ջան, արաբներին էլ ա չէ՞ փող պետք: Առանց այն էլ նավթի գները լավ իջել են, ու իջնելու տենդենցը պահպանվում է: Հիմա եթե արաբները արդյունահանման քվոտաները էլի իջեցնեն, պիտի ավելի քիչ նավթ վաճառեն չէ՞: Ու ավելի քիչ նավթ պիտի վաճառեն ցածր գնով չէ՞: Այսինք կա մի սահման արդյունահանման, որից ներքև ոչ մի արաբ չի ցանկանում իջնել, քանի որ արդյունահանման այդ քանակությունը տվյալ գների պայմաններում ապահովում է շահույթի որոշակի մակարդակ: 

Արաբները մի անգամ արդեն նվազեցրել են քվոտաները, ու ազդեցությունը գների վրա աննշան էր, հո չեն կարող անընհատ կրճատել արդյունահանումը ու ի վերջո զրոյացնել: Ինչ-որ մի պահից շուկան բալանսի կգա քանակ-գին առումով: Ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում «քանակ»-ի որոշիչը կլինի պահանջարկը շուկայում, ու ոչ թե ՕՊԵԿ-ի առաջարկը: 

Նայենք էսօրվա նորությունները: ՕՊԵԿ-ի վերջին հայտարարության ֆոնի վրա, գները ուրբաթ օրվա համեմատ մի քիչ աճել են, կարող ա մի քանի օր էլ աճեն, բայց տրենդը չի փոխվի, ոչ մի դեպքում: 




> Dec. 8 (Bloomberg) -- Crude oil rebounded from six days of declines as OPEC’s president said the group may make a “significant” output reduction ..... 
> 
> A “severe” cut may be needed to halt the more than 70 percent decline in prices since the July record, OPEC’s Chakib Khelil told the Associated Press in a Dec. 6 interview.....
> 
> Crude oil for January delivery rose as much as $2.57, or 6.3 percent, to $43.38 a barrel in after-hours electronic trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange. It was at $43.30 at 3:18 p.m. Tokyo time.


Էս դեռ Եվրոպայի ու ԱՄՆ շուկաները չեն բացվել: Ասիական շուկաներում ա գրանցվել աճը: Լոնդոնի ու Նյու Յորքի բացվելուց հետո, կերևա, տենդենցը կպահպանվի թե ոչ: Եթե նույնիսկ պահպանվի էլ, տեխնիկական ատկատը կլինի ոչ ավել քան 10-12%: հետո էլի կիջնենք, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ մինչև 25$:




> Ու նաև ամենիկյան ավտոընկերությունների բաբաթ մատոռնեորից չհրաժարվելը… նշանակում ա նավթի գների այս գները երկարաժամկետ է: Իսկ երկարաժամկետ լինում ա բլոկադան /Իրանի/


Դիվ, բաբաթ մատոռից հրաժարվելը էնքան էլ հեշտ բան չի, ու դա մի քանի ամսում չի արվում: ԱՄՆ ավտոինդուստրիան առանց էս ճգնաժամի էլ մի առանձնապես լավ վիճակում չէր, ու ռադիկալ փոփոխությունների համար, որ դիմանար Ճապերին ու կորեոսներին, հարյուր միլիարդավոր ներդրումներ են պետք: Ամերիկյան ավտոկոնցեպցիան արդեն իրան լրիվ սպառել ա: Ու չեմ զարմանա, որ մի օր էլ ընդհանրապես դադարևի գոյություն ունենալուց, ինչպես ասենք դադարեց գոյություն ունենալ ամերիկյան հեռուստացույցերի արտադրությունը: 

Բայց ապեր, մեկ մեկ հիանում քո տարբեր երևույթները իրար հետ տրամաբանական կապի մեջ տեսնելու ունակությամբ, լուրջ: Օրինակ իմ մտքով երբեք չէր անցնի, որ էս ամեն ինչը կարելի ա դիտարկել, որպես Իրանի երկարաժամկետ բլոկադա: Իմ համար, ճիշտն ասած, դա գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայի, հուլիսից գները իջնում են: Հոկտեմբերին ՕՊԵԿ-ը կրճատեց արդյունահանումը, ու մի քանի օր շատ ուժեղ գների հետդարձ եղավ, օտկատ, բայց հետո էլի գները նվազեցին, այսինք տրենդը պահպանվեց: Հիմա ասենք ՕՊԵԿԸ էլի կրճատի, մի քանի օր էլ ֆյուչերսները թանկ վաճառի, բայց հետո էլի գները նվազեն, իրան դրանից ի՞նչ: Ավելի վատ, հիմա արդեն պիտի քիչ նավթ վաճառի ցածր գներով, քանի որ գները սենց թե նենց իջնելու են: Իսկ եթե չկրճատի արդյունահանումը, գոնե շատ նավթ կվաճառի ցածր գներով, քանի որ գները սենց թե նենց իջնելու են: Կհասկնա՞ս միտքս: Կախարդական արտահայտությունը ստեղ հետևյալն ա «գները սենց թե նենց իջնելու են»:   :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Նայի, հուլիսից գները իջնում են: Հոկտեմբերին ՕՊԵԿ-ը կրճատեց արդյունահանումը, ու մի քանի օր շատ ուժեղ գների հետդարձ եղավ, օտկատ, բայց հետո էլի գները նվազեցին, այսինք տրենդը պահպանվեց: Հիմա ասենք ՕՊԵԿԸ էլի կրճատի, մի քանի օր էլ ֆյուչերսները թանկ վաճառի, բայց հետո էլի գները նվազեն, իրան դրանից ի՞նչ: Ավելի վատ, հիմա արդեն պիտի քիչ նավթ վաճառի ցածր գներով, քանի որ գները սենց թե նենց իջնելու են: Իսկ եթե չկրճատի արդյունահանումը, գոնե շատ նավթ կվաճառի ցածր գներով, քանի որ գները սենց թե նենց իջնելու են: Կհասկնա՞ս միտքս: Կախարդական արտահայտությունը ստեղ հետևյալն ա «գները սենց թե նենց իջնելու են»:


Տրիբուն արդյունահանումը թանկ արժի, ինքնարժեքը բարձր է, չեմ կարծոււմ որ էստեղ շատ վաճառել էժան գներով տարբերակը գործում է, սա տոնածառի խաղալիքների արտադրություն չի :Smile:  սենց թե նենց ցածր գների դեպքում արդյունահանումը կրճատվելու է...
Ընդհանուր առմամբ տեսակետիդ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ՕՊԵԿ-ը դեռ շարունակելու է խաղալ սպասումների վրա:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Տրիբուն արդյունահանումը թանկ արժի, ինքնարժեքը բարձր է, չեմ կարծոււմ որ էստեղ շատ վաճառել էժան գներով տարբերակը գործում է, սա տոնածառի խաղալիքների արտադրություն չի սենց թե նենց ցածր գների դեպքում արդյունահանումը կրճատվելու է...
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ տեսակետիդ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ՕՊԵԿ-ը դեռ շարունակելու է խաղալ սպասումների վրա:


Ավելի լավա գները նորից բարձրացնեն, որ գործ լինի… թե չե սենց ումա՞ պետք… ջահնդամը չեն իջացրել գները…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն արդյունահանումը թանկ արժի, ինքնարժեքը բարձր է, չեմ կարծոււմ որ էստեղ շատ վաճառել էժան գներով տարբերակը գործում է, սա տոնածառի խաղալիքների արտադրություն չի սենց թե նենց ցածր գների դեպքում արդյունահանումը կրճատվելու է...
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ տեսակետիդ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ՕՊԵԿ-ը դեռ շարունակելու է խաղալ սպասումների վրա:


Ինքնարժեքը շատ բարձր է սիբիրում, բայց ոչ Վենեսուելայում կամ Արաբական թերակղզում: Ինչ-որ բոլորն արագ մոռացան նավթի գներն ընդամենը հինգ տարի առաջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Katka* ջան, վերջին յոթ ութ տարում առաջարկի, այսինք ՕՊԵԿ-ի կողմից արդյունահանման ծավալների ու գնի միջև կոռելացիան կամ ընդհանրապես չի եղել, կամ էլ շատ թույլ է եղել: Գինը պայմանավորված էր հիմնականում պահանջարկով - բում հատկապես Չինաստանում, Հնդկաստանում, ասիական տարածաշրջանում, ու նաև ԱՄՆ-ում ու Եվրոպայում: Նայի 



Գրաֆիկից պարզորոշ երևում է, որ 2002 2008 նավթի արդյունահանումն անըդհատ ավելացել է, բայց աճել է նաև գինը: Չի նվազել, քանի որ աճում էր արագ պահանջարկը: Հիմա էլ նույն ֆոնի վրա լինելու է հակառտակ էֆեկտը, այն գործոնները որոնք պայմանավորում էին բարձր գինը, ազդել են նախկինում, հիմա էլ կպայմանավորեն ցածր գինը, կազդեն նաև հիմա: 

Եթե ուշադիր նայես, ապա վերջին հստակ կոռելյացիան 96-99 թվականներին է - արդյունահանումն ավելացել է, իսկ գները իջել են:

----------


## Norton

> Այն դեպքում, երբ ամբողջ աշխարհը քաղում է տնտեսական ճգնաժամի դառը պտուղները, ՀՀ իշխանությունների համար դա նույնիսկ նոր հնարավորությունների առիթ է: Համենայնդեպս, այդպես է կարծում ՀՀ Էկոնոմիկայի նախարար Ներսես Երիցյանը:
> 
> 
> Նրա կարծիքով՝ այսօր աշխարհում չկա ավելի քիչ պարտք ունեցող երկիր, ինչպիսին մենք ենք: Իսկ պարտքը կազմում է ՀՆԱ-ի ընդամենը 15 տոկոսը: ՚Դա նշանակում է, որ ցանկացած լավագույն երկրի նկատմամբ 3 անգամ մեր պարտքը կարող ենք ավելացնել, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, իսկ դա մի քանի մլրդ ԱՄՆ դոլար է: Այսինքն՝ այն պահին, երբ մնացած երկրները 2 լրջագույն խնդրի առաջ են կանգնած՝ պարտքը չեն կարող ավելացնել, իսկ բյուջեի դեֆիցիտն էլ քանդվել է, չգիտեն ինչ անեն, բայց պիտի ծախսեն՝ ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու համար, մենք ունենք շատ լուրջ ռեսուրս: Այսինքն՝ մեր բյուջեն ունի խնայողություններ, պարտքը եւ դեֆիցիտը խայտառակ ցածր են լավ իմաստով, որ թույլ է տալիս ճիշտ մտածենք, ճիշտ ուղղությամբ գնանքՙ,- հպարտությամբ նշում է նախարարը:
> 
> ՚Առէկսիմբանկՙ-ի ներկայացուցիչ Գարեգին Բաղձյանի կարծիքով եւս՝ ճգնաժամը ոչ միայն խնդիրներ է առաջացնում, այլեւ նաեւ նորանոր հնարավորություններ ստեղծում: ՚Եթե նայենք այլ պետությունների տեսանկյունից, ապա Հայաստանը, ով ինչ ուզում է ասի, չի գտնվում ճգնաժամային տորնադոյի կենտրոնում, այլ ընդամենը քամիների տակ է ընկնում: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ՝ Հայաստանն ունի իր իր մեծ պոտենցիալը՝ օգտվելու այս ճգնաժամից եւ պետության օգնության շնորհիվ կատարի շատ արագ քայլեր: Ճգնաժամի շնորհիվ նաեւ թույլ կազմակերպությունները կմաղվեն ժամանակի ընթացքումՙ,- լավատեսորեն կարծում է Բաղձյանը:


 :Shok: 
Տենաս սրանք գլխով են մտածում , թե ուրիշ տեղով: Սաղ աշխարհը ուղիներ ա փնտրում իրավիճակը մեղմելու համար, սրանք նստել իրանց չեղած  տնտեսությունով են հրճվում: :Shok:

----------


## Katka

> Ինքնարժեքը շատ բարձր է սիբիրում, բայց ոչ Վենեսուելայում կամ Արաբական թերակղզում: Ինչ-որ բոլորն արագ մոռացան նավթի գներն ընդամենը հինգ տարի առաջ:


Ողջույն Տրիբուն, ոնց ես?? :Smile: 

Տրիբուն ջան , կարող է իմ համար մասնագիտական չի նավթի արդյունահանման պրոցեսը ու պրակտիկայում չեմ առնչվել, բայց ինչքանով ես կարդացել եմ Վենեսուելայում ևս արդյունահանումը թանկ արժի: էնտեղ նավթի տեսակը, եթե չեմ սխալվում նավթային ավազ է կոչվում և արդյունահանումը դժվար է, հետևաբար թանկ արժի:

Ես քո հետ համաիտ եմ, որ բումի և անկման ժամանակ նավթի պահանջարկը որոշիչ էր և է : Բայց առաջարկի կրճատում լինելու է ու լինելու է հենց ելնելով ծախսերի մեծ լինելու ու գների հետագա իջեցումը կանխելու համար:Գուցե ազդեցությունը մեծ չլինի, չեմ ժխտում, բայց թեկուզ ծախսերի առումով կրճատվելու է: Ինքանրժեքը հիմա բարձր է բոլորի համար, ոչ միայն Սիբիրում, ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը ազդել է երկկողմանի և պահանջարկի և առաջարկի վրա, ՕՊԵԿ-ը տվյալ դեպքում , այլընտրանք չունի ու պետք է կրճատի արդյունահանումը, քանի որ ծախսերը շատ են, իսկ դրա համար փող է պետք , ինչը պահանջարկն է ապահովում տվյալ դեպքում:  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Տրիբուն ջան
> Տնտեսական կրիզիսի համար բան չումեն ասելու ու ուշադիր լսում եմ քո կարծիքը:
> Ես գրում  եմ նավթի շատ կասկածելու ու միանգամից անկման մասին: Նաև որ օպեկի անդամներից արաբները կպած չեն ուզում նաթվի քվոտան շատ իջեցնեն:
> Նաև էս վերջերս անլիացիք իրենս ազգային հպարտություն հանդիսացող նավը մի քանի քոռ կոպեկով նվիրիր արաբին  ու սենց լիքը նժբաներ, որոնց մենք էնքան էլ խաբար չենք:
> Ու նաև ամենիկյան ավտոընկերությունների բաբաթ մատոռնեորից չհրաժարվելը… նշանակում ա նավթի գների այս գները երկարաժամկետ է: Իսկ երկարաժամկետ լինում ա բլոկադան /Իրանի/


 :Smile:  Լավ տեսակետ է, կամ էլ թե չէ ինչի պաշտոնից հանեցին Մուշարաֆին ու սպանեցին Բխուտոյին, որ դոլարը որպես միջազգային վալյուտա հանելու համար պատճառ լինի (իրական ֆանտաստիկա):

----------


## Katka

> Տենաս սրանք գլխով են մտածում , թե ուրիշ տեղով: Սաղ աշխարհը ուղիներ ա փնտրում իրավիճակը մեղմելու համար, սրանք նստել իրանց չեղած  տնտեսությունով են հրճվում:


Դե իհարկե լավ չեն անում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ այլընտրանք չունեն, սկսեն բողոքել, իրական պատկերը ներկայացնել, համաշխարհային ճգնաժամի հետ կսկսի նաև համաերկրային պանիկա :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Ռայսի ու Օբամայի վերջին հայտարարությունները հաշվի առնելով, ենթադրում եմ, որ բլոկադա են անում Ռուսաստանին:  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ի՞նչ հայտարարություններ  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> ի՞նչ հայտարարություններ


Օբամայի խոսքերը 
http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020602

*Ռուսների մոտ սրա մասին բան չգտա*

Կոնդոլիզա Ռայսը ասել ա մոտավորապես հետևյալը «Այն, ինչ արեցին գունավոր հեղափձոխությունների վախն ու նավթի գինը Ռուսաստանի հետ, անընդունելի է ԱՄՆ-ի համար» 

Անգլերեն չգիտեմ էնքան, որ գտնեմ այդ խոսքերը, կներեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ողջույն Տրիբուն, ոնց ես??
> 
> Տրիբուն ջան , կարող է իմ համար մասնագիտական չի նավթի արդյունահանման պրոցեսը ու պրակտիկայում չեմ առնչվել, բայց ինչքանով ես կարդացել եմ Վենեսուելայում ևս արդյունահանումը թանկ արժի: էնտեղ նավթի տեսակը, եթե չեմ սխալվում նավթային ավազ է կոչվում և արդյունահանումը դժվար է, հետևաբար թանկ արժի:
> 
> Ես քո հետ համաիտ եմ, որ բումի և անկման ժամանակ նավթի պահանջարկը որոշիչ էր և է : Բայց առաջարկի կրճատում լինելու է ու լինելու է հենց ելնելով ծախսերի մեծ լինելու ու գների հետագա իջեցումը կանխելու համար:Գուցե ազդեցությունը մեծ չլինի, չեմ ժխտում, բայց թեկուզ ծախսերի առումով կրճատվելու է: Ինքանրժեքը հիմա բարձր է բոլորի համար, ոչ միայն Սիբիրում, ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը ազդել է երկկողմանի և պահանջարկի և առաջարկի վրա, ՕՊԵԿ-ը տվյալ դեպքում , այլընտրանք չունի ու պետք է կրճատի արդյունահանումը, քանի որ ծախսերը շատ են, իսկ դրա համար փող է պետք , ինչը պահանջարկն է ապահովում տվյալ դեպքում:


Լավ եմ, դու՞:

Ընկեր, նավթի արդյունահանման հետ, մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ բոլորովին կապ չունեմ, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում մի քանի ընդհանուր կլիմայական ու աշխարհագրական գործոններ կան, որ ինքնարժեքի վրա ազդում են - ցամաքային է թե շելֆային, կա մշտական սառեցում թե ոչ, խորությունը և այլն: Բայց սրանց հանգիս թողնենք, քանի որ որ ինքնարժեքը կայուն է, անկախ առաջարկից ու պահանջարկից: Գների բարձրացումն ու իջեցումը ազդելու շահույթի վրա: Շահույթի մաքսմիմիզացիայի մոդելը հուշում է, որ ի վերջո արդյունահանումը կանգնելու մի սահմանի վրա, որից ներքև արդեն նվազեցնել ոչ մեկին ձեռք չի տա: 

Ամեն դեպքում, իմ համար սկզբունքայինը այս քննարկման մեջ այն է, որ ուզեքն թե չուզենք նավթի գների նվազող տրենդը պահպանվելու է, ու ոչ միայն նավթինը: Ռեցեսսիայի ժամանակ նվազում են բոլոր հիմնական հումքերի գները, ու ինդեքսները այսպես կոչված  commodities market -ում նվազում են: Նայի կցված նկարին - հինգ ինդեքս է ներկայացված հումքային ֆյուչերսների,ներառյալ նավթը, գազը, ոսկին, արծաթը, ալյումիննը, պղինձը, կակաոն, սուրճը, շաքարը, սոյան, ցորենը, բամբակը, անասնակերը, կենդանի անասունը - այսինք բոլոր հիմնական հումքային ապրանքները: 

Բալորը իջնում են ներքև ու դեռ իջնելու են: Վերջին տարբերակով, եթե շուկայական գները շահութաբերություն չապահովեն, կսկեն փակվել ու բանկրոտի ենթարկվել ֆիմաները, ու առաջինը դա կանեն փոքրերն ու միջինները: Երևի լսել ես որ մեր պղնձի արդյունահանման ոլորտը կատաստրոֆայի եզրին է կանգնած արդեն:

----------


## Kuk

Տրիբուն, ստեղ բենզինի գինը ինչի՞ չի իջնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ստեղ բենզինի գինչը ինչի՞ չի իջնում:


մոնոպոլիայա

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
կամ օլիգոպոլիա, տարբերությունն էական չի, գնային համաձայնություն կա ներքին, ու բարձր գներով էլ սպառվում ա.. ինչի՞ իջացնեն, տղեքը փող են առնում

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Нефть
 Что будет со спросом на нефть в 2009?* 
11/12 19:58 CET

Международное энергетическое агентство, представляющее 28 промышленно развитых стран, заявило, что в этом году потребление нефти в мире впервые за 25 лет сократится, однако в 2009-м спрос восстановится. С этим несогласно правительство США: накануне оно опубликовало прогноз о том, что спрос на нефть будет сокращаться и этом, и в следующем годах, причем темпы падения ускорятся. *Впрочем, аналитики обеих структур сходятся на том, что цены на нефть останутся низкими.*

----------


## Norton

> Դե իհարկե լավ չեն անում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ այլընտրանք չունեն, սկսեն բողոքել, իրական պատկերը ներկայացնել, համաշխարհային ճգնաժամի հետ կսկսի նաև համաերկրային պանիկա


Այլընտրանք միշտ էլ կա, փաստ այն է, որ նրանք ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը լուրջ չեն ընկալում, դա վկայում է իրենց սրա դեմն առնելու համար քայլեր չկատարելը: Փոխարենը կատարվում է հակառակը, նրանք հրճվում են տնտեսությամբ: Հարցը ասելը չի, ավելի լավ է մարդկանց բացատրեն, որ դժվար ա լինելու, ցույց տան, որ քայլեր են կատարում, այլ ոչ թե "հանգստացնեն", որ հետագայում ժողովուրդի մոտ կտրուկ շոկ սկսվի:
Հետաքրքիրա, որ մարդիկ կան, որ իսկապես հավատում են այդ ստերին, իսկ հետագայում տեսնելով ռեալ պատկերը՝ պանիկան կրկնակի անգամ ուժեղ ա լինելու :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> *Нефть
>  Что будет со спросом на нефть в 2009?* 
> 11/12 19:58 CET
> 
> Международное энергетическое агентство, представляющее 28 промышленно развитых стран, заявило, что в этом году потребление нефти в мире впервые за 25 лет сократится, однако в 2009-м спрос восстановится. С этим несогласно правительство США: накануне оно опубликовало прогноз о том, что спрос на нефть будет сокращаться и этом, и в следующем годах, причем темпы падения ускорятся. *Впрочем, аналитики обеих структур сходятся на том, что цены на нефть останутся низкими.*


Նավթի գները սենց երկար չի կարող մնալ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> մոնոպոլիայա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
> կամ օլիգոպոլիա, տարբերությունն էական չի, գնային համաձայնություն կա ներքին, ու բարձր գներով էլ սպառվում ա.. ինչի՞ իջացնեն, տղեքը փող են առնում


Էս նույն տրամաբանությունը սաղ տեղերում ա, էն օրը Արմավիայի տնօրենը առանց ամաչելու տնտեսական հիմնավորում ա բերում, թե ինչու ավիակերոսինի գնի 50 տոկոս նվազման հետ մեկտեղ տոմսերի գները չեն նվազում. "Տոմսերի պահանջարկ կա, չեն նվազում գները"...
Լավ ա, չէ՞...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս նույն տրամաբանությունը սաղ տեղերում ա, էն օրը Արմավիայի տնօրենը առանց ամաչելու տնտեսական հիմնավորում ա բերում, թե ինչու ավիակերոսինի գնի 50 տոկոս նվազման հետ մեկտեղ տոմսերի գները չեն նվազում. "Տոմսերի պահանջարկ կա, չեն նվազում գները"...
> Լավ ա, չէ՞...


Շատ նորմալ ա Ուրվական ջան, մարդը ճիշտ ա ասել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նավթի գները սենց երկար չի կարող մնալ:


իսկ երկարը որքա՞ն է, մոտավորապես

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Շատ նորմալ ա Ուրվական ջան, մարդը ճիշտ ա ասել:


Իսկ տեսնես այդ դեպքում ինչո՞վ է զբաղված մեր Տնտեսական Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության Պետական Հանձնաժողովը…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց


Մարդը ինքը իր դեմ հայտարարություն է արել, որ չարաշահում է գերիշխող դիրքը: Նման հայտարարությունից հետո անմիջապես գործ պիտի հարուցվեր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> իսկ երկարը որքա՞ն է, մոտավորապես


Կես տարի:




> Իսկ տեսնես այդ դեպքում ինչո՞վ է զբաղված մեր Տնտեսական Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության Պետական Հանձնաժողովը…


Ոչ մի բանով էլ զբաղված չի, սրա-նրա վրա փոքր ակտեր ա գրում ձեւի համար: Իրականում ինքը իշխանություն չունի Հայաստանում կամ էլ ունի սահմանափակ թվով գործարարների վրա:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երբ կլինի ավարտվի էս վիճակը,բայց դե հլա՜ ու՜ր ենք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կես տարի:


Չեմ կարծում: 

Մեկ ու կես տարի նվազագույնը: հետո եթե սկսի էլ աճել, էլ չի հասնի 145$ - մակարդակին: Նման տնտեսական բում, որ գները տենց արագ տեմպերով աճեն, աշխարհում կլինի մեկ էլ մի երեսուն տարի հետո: Հետո նման բարձր գնի մեջ սպեկուլյատիվ գինը շատ մեծ տեսակարար կշիռ ուներ, այդ պատճառով էլ երկար չմնացին գները նման բարձր մակարդակի վրա: Բումի էֆֆեկտը գները պիտի պահեր 100$ -ի կողմերը: Իսկ տրեյդերները այն արհեստականորեն հասցրին 145-ի: Մի քանի օր պահեցին, լաաաավ փողեր սարքեցին մի քանի հոգի, ու հայդե հետ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չեմ կարծում: 
> 
> Մեկ ու կես տարի նվազագույնը: հետո եթե սկսի էլ աճել, էլ չի հասնի 145$ - մակարդակին: Նման տնտեսական բում, որ գները տենց արագ տեմպերով աճեն, աշխարհում կլինի մեկ էլ մի երեսուն տարի հետո: Հետո նման բարձր գնի մեջ սպեկուլյատիվ գինը շատ մեծ տեսակարար կշիռ ուներ, այդ պատճառով էլ երկար չմնացին գները նման բարձր մակարդակի վրա: Բումի էֆֆեկտը գները պիտի պահեր 100$ -ի կողմերը: Իսկ տրեյդերները այն արհեստականորեն հասցրին 145-ի: Մի քանի օր պահեցին, լաաաավ փողեր սարքեցին մի քանի հոգի, ու հայդե հետ:


Աշխարհը հիմա պետք է գնա նավթի գների արհեստական բարձրացման, այլապես նավթի գները կարող են մի քանի տարի հետո մինչեւ 200-250 հասնել:
Իսկ գների նորմալ մակարդակը իմկարծիքով 70-80 է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աշխարհը հիմա պետք է գնա նավթի գների արհեստական բարձրացման, այլապես նավթի գները կարող են մի քանի տարի հետո մինչեւ 200-250 հասնել:
> Իսկ գների նորմալ մակարդակը իմկարծիքով 70-80 է:


իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես տեսնում գների արհեստական բարձրացումը

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես տեսնում գների արհեստական բարձրացումը


Նավթ սպառող խոշոր պետությունների հետ համաձայնության գալով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նավթ սպառող խոշոր պետությունների հետ համաձայնության գալով:


չեմ պատկերացնում մեխանիմզը, ճիշտն ասած
բայց նաև չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի պիտի նավթ սպառողները գնան նման համաձայնության, այն դեպքում, երբ նրանց ձեռնտու են ցածր գները

երևի վախենալով նրանից, որ ապագայում գները կարող են շա՞տ բարձրանալ  

գործող սցենար չէ, ոչ մեկը երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում նման կանխատեսումների չի անում, և երկրորդ, աշխարհը ակտիվ փնտրում է էնէրգիայի ստացան այլընտրանքային ուղիներ, ու երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում նավթի սպառումն այպես, թե այնպես կրճատվելու է

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> չեմ պատկերացնում մեխանիմզը, ճիշտն ասած
> բայց նաև չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի պիտի նավթ սպառողները գնան նման համաձայնության, այն դեպքում, երբ նրանց ձեռնտու են ցածր գները
> 
> երևի վախենալով նրանից, որ ապագայում գները կարող են շա՞տ բարձրանալ  
> 
> գործող սցենար չէ, ոչ մեկը երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում նման կանխատեսումների չի անում, և երկրորդ, աշխարհը ակտիվ փնտրում է էնէրգիայի ստացան այլընտրանքային ուղիներ, ու երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում նավթի սպառումն այպես, թե այնպես կրճատվելու է


Սխալվում ես Տրիբուն ջան: Աշխարհը հենց հիմա այդ ուղիով է ընթանում ու փորձում է նավթի գները բարձրացնելու քայլեր ձեռնարկել: Իսկ այլընտրանքային էներգիա նախ գտնելն է շատ դժվար, հետո էլ տնտեսությունը դրան հարմարեցնելն է բավական ծախսեր ու ժամանակ պահանջում:

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսաստանը մտադի՞ր է միանալ Օպեկին  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սխալվում ես Տրիբուն ջան: Աշխարհը հենց հիմա այդ ուղիով է ընթանում ու փորձում է նավթի գները բարձրացնելու քայլեր ձեռնարկել: Իսկ այլընտրանքային էներգիա նախ գտնելն է շատ դժվար, հետո էլ տնտեսությունը դրան հարմարեցնելն է բավական ծախսեր ու ժամանակ պահանջում:


բա չունեմ ասելու, թանկ է, դժվար է, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ, երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում.. քանի որ այլ ճանապարհ չկա 

իսկ քո նշած ուղիները, ճիշտն ասած չեմ տեսնում

ամեն դեպքում, պօժիվյօմ ուվիդիմ.. ես սպասում եմ գների անկում մինչև 25 բաքս.. մեկ -երկու ամսվա ընթացքում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուսաստանը մտադի՞ր է միանալ Օպեկին


չէ հա .. բացառվում ա.... 
բլահ բլահ կանենք, տիպա իրար հետ համաձայնեցնում ենք, բայց չեն միանա

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շատ նորմալ ա Ուրվական ջան, մարդը ճիշտ ա ասել:





> Իսկ տեսնես այդ դեպքում ինչո՞վ է զբաղված մեր Տնտեսական Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության Պետական Հանձնաժողովը…
> Մարդը ինքը իր դեմ հայտարարություն է արել, որ չարաշահում է գերիշխող դիրքը: Նման հայտարարությունից հետո անմիջապես գործ պիտի հարուցվեր:





> Ոչ մի բանով էլ զբաղված չի, սրա-նրա վրա փոքր ակտեր ա գրում ձեւի համար: Իրականում ինքը իշխանություն չունի Հայաստանում կամ էլ ունի սահմանափակ թվով գործարարների վրա:


Բա ի՞նչն ա նորմալ կամ ում համար ա նորմալ: Հա, համաձայն եմ, եթե դու Միկայի ախպոր տղեն ես կամ քրոջ ամուսինը, քո համար նորմալ ա, ցավդ էլ տանեմ, գնացեք, վայելեք ժողովրդի փողերը, ստեղ-ընդեղ էլ ասեք նորմալ ա, ճիշտ ա ասում: Նորմալ ա, որ սրա-նրա վրա մանր ակտեր են գրում, մնացածն էլ լափում են ժողովրդի փողը: Նորմալ ա, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, գնացեք ապրեք սենց...

----------


## Katka

> Լավ եմ, դու՞:
> 
> Ընկեր, նավթի արդյունահանման հետ, մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ բոլորովին կապ չունեմ, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում մի քանի ընդհանուր կլիմայական ու աշխարհագրական գործոններ կան, որ ինքնարժեքի վրա ազդում են - ցամաքային է թե շելֆային, կա մշտական սառեցում թե ոչ, խորությունը և այլն: Բայց սրանց հանգիս թողնենք, քանի որ որ ինքնարժեքը կայուն է, անկախ առաջարկից ու պահանջարկից: Գների բարձրացումն ու իջեցումը ազդելու շահույթի վրա: Շահույթի մաքսմիմիզացիայի մոդելը հուշում է, որ ի վերջո արդյունահանումը կանգնելու մի սահմանի վրա, որից ներքև արդեն նվազեցնել ոչ մեկին ձեռք չի տա: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, իմ համար սկզբունքայինը այս քննարկման մեջ այն է, որ ուզեքն թե չուզենք նավթի գների նվազող տրենդը պահպանվելու է, ու ոչ միայն նավթինը: Ռեցեսսիայի ժամանակ նվազում են բոլոր հիմնական հումքերի գները, ու ինդեքսները այսպես կոչված  commodities market -ում նվազում են: Նայի կցված նկարին - հինգ ինդեքս է ներկայացված հումքային ֆյուչերսների,ներառյալ նավթը, գազը, ոսկին, արծաթը, ալյումիննը, պղինձը, կակաոն, սուրճը, շաքարը, սոյան, ցորենը, բամբակը, անասնակերը, կենդանի անասունը - այսինք բոլոր հիմնական հումքային ապրանքները: 
> 
> Բալորը իջնում են ներքև ու դեռ իջնելու են: Վերջին տարբերակով, եթե շուկայական գները շահութաբերություն չապահովեն, կսկեն փակվել ու բանկրոտի ենթարկվել ֆիմաները, ու առաջինը դա կանեն փոքրերն ու միջինները: Երևի լսել ես որ մեր պղնձի արդյունահանման ոլորտը կատաստրոֆայի եզրին է կանգնած արդեն:


Ես շատ լավ եմ, դրսում ճգնաժամ է, ներսում` "բում" :Wink: 

Չեմ ժխտում, չեմ էլ կարող  :LOL: , ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ առաջարկի փոփոխությունը ինչ-որ չափ կազդի սկզբնական շրջանում գների վրա,մյուս կողմից հիմա մտածում եմ, եթե նախատեսվում է , որ ճգնաժամը կտևի մինչև 2009 թ-ի վերջ, նու ի նկատի ունեմ ըստ կանխատեսումների միայն 2009 թ.-ի վերջում աստիճանական աճ կլինի, ապա նավթի գնի անկում մինչև 25 ոնց որ սպասվում է կլինի: :Think: 
Դե հա մոլիբդենն էլ վատ վիճակում է, եթե գումարենք , որ պետությունն էլ է սկսելու մյուս կողմից նեղել հարկերի  մասով...  :Smile: 

P.S. գրաֆերը շատ հետաքրքիր են :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Այլընտրանք միշտ էլ կա, փաստ այն է, որ նրանք ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը լուրջ չեն ընկալում, դա վկայում է իրենց սրա դեմն առնելու համար քայլեր չկատարելը: Փոխարենը կատարվում է հակառակը, նրանք հրճվում են տնտեսությամբ: Հարցը ասելը չի, ավելի լավ է մարդկանց բացատրեն, որ դժվար ա լինելու, ցույց տան, որ քայլեր են կատարում, այլ ոչ թե "հանգստացնեն", որ հետագայում ժողովուրդի մոտ կտրուկ շոկ սկսվի:
> Հետաքրքիրա, որ մարդիկ կան, որ իսկապես հավատում են այդ ստերին, իսկ հետագայում տեսնելով ռեալ պատկերը՝ պանիկան կրկնակի անգամ ուժեղ ա լինելու


Գիտես որն էր ծիծաղելի, երեկ հայտարարեցին, որ հաստատվել է  ՓՄՁ-ին բյուջեով աջակցության համար 573,5 մլն դրամ են տալու, որը կարծում են բավար է ճգնաժամի պայմաններում: Նախորդ տարի ինչքան գիտեմ 450 մլն էր, շատ են ավելացրել :LOL: , հեսա որ 90 հազ ՓՄՁ-ից մենակ 1 հատ մնա էն ժամանակ ճգնաժամի մասին կխոսեն :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բա ի՞նչն ա նորմալ կամ ում համար ա նորմալ: Հա, համաձայն եմ, եթե դու Միկայի ախպոր տղեն ես կամ քրոջ ամուսինը, քո համար նորմալ ա, ցավդ էլ տանեմ, գնացեք, վայելեք ժողովրդի փողերը, ստեղ-ընդեղ էլ ասեք նորմալ ա, ճիշտ ա ասում: Նորմալ ա, որ սրա-նրա վրա մանր ակտեր են գրում, մնացածն էլ լափում են ժողովրդի փողը: Նորմալ ա, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, գնացեք ապրեք սենց...


Նորմալ ա Բաղդասարովի ասածը իր տեսանկյունից. պահանջարկ կա, գները բարձր են, ինչի՞ պիտի իջացնի: Ո՞վ ա գժվել էտքան շահույթից հրաժարվի:

Հ.Գ. Ես ոչ Միկայի տիրոջ բարեկամն եմ, ոչ էլ ճանաչում եմ նրան, պարզապես գոյություն ունի սուբյեկտի շահ, որը պետության կողմից չի վերահսկվում: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կառավարության մեղավորությունն ա: 
Համ էլ պետք չի տենց վրդովվել, ես հլը ոչ մեկի փողը չեմ կերել, ես կարողանում եմ իմ աշխատանքով բավարար վաստակել:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Նորմալ ա Բաղդասարովի ասածը իր տեսանկյունից. պահանջարկ կա, գները բարձր են, ինչի՞ պիտի իջացնի: Ո՞վ ա գժվել էտքան շահույթից հրաժարվի:


Չէ, տենց չի, տենց բան չկա, ազատ շուկան ամենաթողություն չի ենթադրում, նույն Տնտեսական Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության Պետական Հանձնաժողովի մասին խոսք գնաց, էդտեղ նորմալ ոչ մի բան չկա, ինքը ուղղակի չպետք ա կարողանար տենց հայտարարություն աներ:




> Հ.Գ. Ես ոչ Միկայի տիրոջ բարեկամն եմ, ոչ էլ ճանաչում եմ նրան, պարզապես գոյություն ունի սուբյեկտի շահ, որը պետության կողմից չի վերահսկվում: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կառավարության մեղավորությունն ա: 
> Համ էլ պետք չի տենց վրդովվել, ես հլը ոչ մեկի փողը չեմ կերել, ես կարողանում եմ իմ աշխատանքով բավարար վաստակել:


Ես քեզ բան չասեցի, օրինակ էր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ, տենց չի, տենց բան չկա, ազատ շուկան ամենաթողություն չի ենթադրում, նույն Տնտեսական Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության Պետական Հանձնաժողովի մասին խոսք գնաց, էդտեղ նորմալ ոչ մի բան չկա, ինքը ուղղակի չպետք ա կարողանար տենց հայտարարություն աներ:


Ուրվական ջան, մի հարց տամ. ինչի՞  համար կամ ինչի՞  հետեւանքով գները պիտի իջնեին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, տենց չի, տենց բան չկա, ազատ շուկան ամենաթողություն չի ենթադրում, նույն Տնտեսական Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության Պետական Հանձնաժողովի մասին խոսք գնաց, էդտեղ նորմալ ոչ մի բան չկա, ինքը ուղղակի չպետք ա կարողանար տենց հայտարարություն աներ:
> 
> 
> Ես քեզ բան չասեցի, օրինակ էր:


Ընկեր, «նորմալա»-ն տեքստում հասկացի չակերտներով: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ դա աննորմալ երևույթ է, ու մեր մրցակցության պաշտպանության հանձնաժողովը բացի սութի մութի տուգանքներից հարիֆների վրա ոչ մի բանով չի զբաղվում: 

Իսկ այն, որ Միկան կարա հիմար արտահայտություն անի, ու ոչ մեկը դրա վրա ուշադրություն չդարձնի, իսկ Բջնին փակեն, վրեն հարկեր ու տուրքեր ու տուգանքներ կարելով, էլի նորմալ ա: 

Էն որ մեկը կարա մարդ սպանի ու կայֆավտ լինի, մյուսին բարձր գոռալու համար երեք տարի տան, էլի նորմալ ա: 

Աննորմալ երկրում ենք ապրում ամեն տեսանկյունից, դու ուզում ես ո՞ր մրցակցություն ապահովվի:

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց



> Ուրվական ջան, մի հարց տամ. ինչի՞  համար կամ ինչի՞  հետեւանքով գները պիտի իջնեին:


ոչ մի, ապեր, իրա տեղը պատասխանեմ էլի

ինչքան կարան պիտի կթեն, իրանք փաշեքն են, ժողովուրդը ճորտը, իսկ ճորտը նրա համար ա, որ կթես

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ոչ մի, ապեր, իրա տեղը պատասխանեմ էլի
> 
> ինչքան կարան պիտի կթեն, իրանք փաշեքն են, ժողովուրդը ճորտը, իսկ ճորտը նրա համար ա, որ կթես


Ուզում եմ Ուրվականը պատասխանի :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես շատ լավ եմ, դրսում ճգնաժամ է, ներսում` "բում"
> 
> Չեմ ժխտում, չեմ էլ կարող , ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ առաջարկի փոփոխությունը ինչ-որ չափ կազդի սկզբնական շրջանում գների վրա,մյուս կողմից հիմա մտածում եմ, եթե նախատեսվում է , որ ճգնաժամը կտևի մինչև 2009 թ-ի վերջ, նու ի նկատի ունեմ ըստ կանխատեսումների միայն 2009 թ.-ի վերջում աստիճանական աճ կլինի, ապա նավթի գնի անկում մինչև 25 ոնց որ սպասվում է կլինի:
> Դե հա մոլիբդենն էլ վատ վիճակում է, եթե գումարենք , որ պետությունն էլ է սկսելու մյուս կողմից նեղել հարկերի  մասով... 
> 
> P.S. գրաֆերը շատ հետաքրքիր են


դե խնդրեմ, ընկեր 




> ՆԱՎԹԻ ՇՈՒԿԱՆ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒՄ Է ՍՐԸՆԹԱՑ ԱՆԿՈՒՄԸ 
> Չնայած այն բանին, որ նավթ արդյունահանող երկրների միությունը` OPEC, դեկտեմբերի 17-ի հավաքի ժամանակ որոշում կայացրեց նվազեցնել նավթի արդյունահանումը 2,46 միլիոն բարելով, այդուհանդերձ նավթի շուկայում գնի սրընթաց անկումը շարունակվում է: MarketWatch-ի հաղորդմամբ, դեկտեմբերի 18-ի վաճառքի տվյալներով նավթի գինը նվազել է 10 տոկոսով, հասնելով 36,22 դոլարի մեկ բարելի դիմաց, իսկ վաճառքի ընթացքում գինն ընկել է մինչեւ 35,98 դոլար մեկ բարելի դիմաց:
> 
> Վերլուծաբանների կարծիքով, չնայած այն բանին, որ OPEC-ը հայտարարել է արդյունահանման ծավալի կրճատման մասին, այդուհանդերձ չկա վստահություն, որ այն կարող է իր ձեռքը վերցնել իրավիճակի հանդեպ վերահսկողությունը, առավել եւս, որ անկախ դիտորդների տվյալով, OPEC երկրները միայն 50 տոկսով են կատարում արդյունահանման կրճատման մասին որոշումները:
> 
> Նավթի արդյունահանումը 2,46 միլիոն բարելով կրճատելու մասին OPEC որոշումն “անհեռատես” է համարել ԱՄՆ վարչակազմը, հայտարարելով, որ կազմակերպությունը պարտավոր է առաջարկը պահպանել բավարար մակարդակի վրա: “Ակնհայտ չէ, որ OPEC գործողություններն արդյունք կտան, նկատի առնելով համաշխարհային պահանջարկի փոփոխությունը եւ կազմակերպության դրած նպատակներին հասնելու OPEC անդամների ունակությունը”, հայտարարել է Սպիտակ տան ներկայացուցիչ Տոնի Ֆրատոն: OPEC հաջորդ հավաքը ծրագրված է 2009 թվականի մարտի 15-ին, սակայն հնարավոր է, որ լինի արտահերթ հավաքի կարիք:
> 
> Միեւնույն ժամանակ, ակտիվների ծավալով ԱՄՆ խոշորագույն JPMorgan Chase & Co. բանկի փորձագետներր նվազեցրել են նավթի հաջորդ տարվա վաճառքի գնի վերաբերյալ իրենց կանխատեսումները, մեկ բարելի դիմաց 69 դոլարի փոխարեն կանխատեսելով 43 դոլար: 
> 14:04:49 - 19/12/2008   
> ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Katka ջան,* 

Հատուկ քո համար, մեր քննարկմանը նոր լիցքեր հաղորդելու նպատակով: 




> Цены на нефть в пятницу продолжали снижаться, опускаясь порой до отметки ниже 34 долларов за баррель. Это самый низкий уровень за последние 5 лет. *Опасения инвесторов о сокращении спроса в условиях экономического кризиса перевешивают решение стран ОПЕК более чем на 2 миллиона баррелей сократить объемы суточной добычи.* 
> В сравнении с июльским пиком цена на черное золото упала более чем в 4 раза, а с начала года падение составило 77%. “Сейчас самый главный вопрос – это спрос, – говорит нефтяной аналитик. – Миру нужен рост промышленного производства, и я думаю, что цены на нефть будут подниматься. Цена в 50 долларов в будущем году никого не удивит, однако сейчас краткосрочные сокращения производства странами ОПЕК не имеют большого влияния на рынок”. 
> 
> 23.12.2008

----------


## Katka

> *Katka ջան,* 
> 
> Հատուկ քո համար, մեր քննարկմանը նոր լիցքեր հաղորդելու նպատակով:


 :Smile: 




> [B]Цены на нефть в пятницу продолжали снижаться, опускаясь порой до отметки ниже 34 долларов за баррель. Это самый низкий уровень за последние 5 лет. Опасения инвесторов о сокращении спроса в условиях экономического кризиса перевешивают решение стран ОПЕК более чем на 2 миллиона баррелей сократить объемы суточной добычи. 
> В сравнении с июльским пиком цена на черное золото упала более чем в 4 раза, а с начала года падение составило 77%. “Сейчас самый главный вопрос – это спрос, – говорит нефтяной аналитик. – Миру нужен рост промышленного производства, и я думаю, что цены на нефть будут подниматься. Цена в 50 долларов в будущем году никого не удивит, однако сейчас краткосрочные сокращения производства странами ОПЕК не имеют большого влияния на рынок”. 
> 
> 23.12.2008


Նու ես չէի էլ սպասում, որ ասենք ծավալների կրճատումից երկու կամ երեք օր հետո գների փոփոխությունը էական կլինի ու հատկապես բարձրացման ուղղությամբ:  :Smile: Կրճատումը կարծեմ ավելի ուղղված է կանխելու հետագա գների արագ անկումը: Առաջարկը այս պահին էական դեր չի կարող ունենալ, այստեղ առավել պահանջարկն է, որը ռեցեսիայի արդյունքում էականորեն կրճատվել է,  բացի այդ սպեկուլյատիվ գործարքները մեծ դեր ունեն գների կարգավորման վրա: Կարճաժամկետում այս ամենը նորմալ եմ համարում: Ցածր գինը  դրական եմ համարում, օգնություն է արտադրողին, որը սպառման կրճատման և ներդրումների անկման հետևանքով նեղ դրության մեջ է հայտնվել, կարճ` ծախսերի կրճատում: Բացի այդ ցածր գինը ինֆլյացիան կանխում է, ինչի արդյունքում դրամավարկային  քաղաքականությունը կարող մեղմացվել և տոկոսադրույքները իջեցվում են, վերջիններս երկարաժամկետում ներդրումների են բերելու, գուցե և կարճաժամկետում, չգիտեմ:  :Think: 
Այս ամենին ես ավելի մտածում եմ երկարաժամկետում նայել:Դրա համար ասում եմ, չմոռանանք ցանածից միշտ ավելին ես ուզում , երկարաժամկետում կորցրած եկամուտները նավթ արտադրողները պետք է վերականգնեն, հիմա կրճատվեց, բայց ցիկլի վերելքի ժամանակ կրճատվածի արդյունքները տեսնելու ենք, պահանջարկը վերականգնվելու է, իսկ առաջարկը կրճատվել է, գների աճ, սպեկուլյանտների ակտիվացում`իզուր չէ ԱՄՆ-ն իր պաշարները ավելացնում :Smile:  Չինաստանի տնտեսության առողջացումը ակնկալվում է 2009-ի երկրորդ կվարտալում, այդ ժամաանկ միայն գուցե կարելի է սպասել գների աճ:  :Smile:  Հիմա անկումը մինչև 30$  (որպես համեմատություն բերեմ նաև 97 թ.-ին, երբ բարելի գինը 18 $-ի էր իջել) կարծում եմ կշարունակվի «այլ հավասար պայմաններում» , դե գիտես` “Черт их всех знает”:  :Wink: 

Իսկ Հայաստանը պիտի մտնի ֆոնդային բորսաներ ու սկսի ապագա ունեցող կազմակերպությունների  ակցիաներ գնել, ես փող չունեմ, թե չէ կսկսեի խաղալ շուկայում(կատակում եմ) :LOL: , էս ճգնաժամից օգտվել է պետք, այ հիմա ժամանակն է ներդրումներ կատարել և ձեռք բերել տեխնիկա արդյունաբերության համար, գները իջել ու իջնելու են: Քանի որ ամեն տնտեսության հիմքը արդյունաբերությունն է, ապա այտեղ պետությունը պիտի ընտրի կոնկրետ արդյունաբերության ճյուղեր, որ պետք է և կարող է զարգացնել (մենակ թե առաջ չբերեն IT-ին ու տուրիզմը), թեև ժամանակին չի մտածել ու ամեն ունեցածը վաճառել է, բայց չենք քննադատում :Smile:  ու խորհուրդ ենք տալիս հնարավորինս օգտվել ճգնաժամից նոր տեխնիկա, տեխնոլոգիա ձեռք բերել և ճգնաժամից դուրս գալ տեխնիկապես զինված , համ էլ կխթանի տնտեսության զարգացումը, գործազրկության կրճատումը և բլա,բլա, բլա…

P.S. Էհ, շատ խոսացի, հո չհոգնեցիր?? :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Издание пишет, что по расчетам Минэкономразвития, дефицит бюджета может даже превысить пять процентов, составив от трех до шести процентов. Всего в следующем году бюджет страны может недополучить 32 процента доходов, то есть 3,5 триллиона рублей.


Մինչև 32 տոկոս դեֆիցիտ՝ դա արդեն շատ լուրջա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նու ես չէի էլ սպասում, որ ասենք ծավալների կրճատումից երկու կամ երեք օր հետո գների փոփոխությունը էական կլինի ու հատկապես բարձրացման ուղղությամբ: Կրճատումը կարծեմ ավելի ուղղված է կանխելու հետագա գների արագ անկումը: Առաջարկը այս պահին էական դեր չի կարող ունենալ, այստեղ առավել պահանջարկն է, որը ռեցեսիայի արդյունքում էականորեն կրճատվել է,  բացի այդ սպեկուլյատիվ գործարքները մեծ դեր ունեն գների կարգավորման վրա: Կարճաժամկետում այս ամենը նորմալ եմ համարում: Ցածր գինը  դրական եմ համարում, օգնություն է արտադրողին, որը սպառման կրճատման և ներդրումների անկման հետևանքով նեղ դրության մեջ է հայտնվել, կարճ` ծախսերի կրճատում: Բացի այդ ցածր գինը ինֆլյացիան կանխում է, ինչի արդյունքում դրամավարկային  քաղաքականությունը կարող մեղմացվել և տոկոսադրույքները իջեցվում են, վերջիններս երկարաժամկետում ներդրումների են բերելու, գուցե և կարճաժամկետում, չգիտեմ: 
> Այս ամենին ես ավելի մտածում եմ երկարաժամկետում նայել:Դրա համար ասում եմ, չմոռանանք ցանածից միշտ ավելին ես ուզում , երկարաժամկետում կորցրած եկամուտները նավթ արտադրողները պետք է վերականգնեն, հիմա կրճատվեց, բայց ցիկլի վերելքի ժամանակ կրճատվածի արդյունքները տեսնելու ենք, պահանջարկը վերականգնվելու է, իսկ առաջարկը կրճատվել է, գների աճ, սպեկուլյանտների ակտիվացում`իզուր չէ ԱՄՆ-ն իր պաշարները ավելացնում Չինաստանի տնտեսության առողջացումը ակնկալվում է 2009-ի երկրորդ կվարտալում, այդ ժամաանկ միայն գուցե կարելի է սպասել գների աճ:  Հիմա անկումը մինչև 30$  (որպես համեմատություն բերեմ նաև 97 թ.-ին, երբ բարելի գինը 18 $-ի էր իջել) կարծում եմ կշարունակվի «այլ հավասար պայմաններում» , դե գիտես` “Черт их всех знает”: 
> 
> Իսկ Հայաստանը պիտի մտնի ֆոնդային բորսաներ ու սկսի ապագա ունեցող կազմակերպությունների  ակցիաներ գնել, ես փող չունեմ, թե չէ կսկսեի խաղալ շուկայում(կատակում եմ), էս ճգնաժամից օգտվել է պետք, այ հիմա ժամանակն է ներդրումներ կատարել և ձեռք բերել տեխնիկա արդյունաբերության համար, գները իջել ու իջնելու են: Քանի որ ամեն տնտեսության հիմքը արդյունաբերությունն է, ապա այտեղ պետությունը պիտի ընտրի կոնկրետ արդյունաբերության ճյուղեր, որ պետք է և կարող է զարգացնել (մենակ թե առաջ չբերեն IT-ին ու տուրիզմը), թեև ժամանակին չի մտածել ու ամեն ունեցածը վաճառել է, բայց չենք քննադատում ու խորհուրդ ենք տալիս հնարավորինս օգտվել ճգնաժամից նոր տեխնիկա, տեխնոլոգիա ձեռք բերել և ճգնաժամից դուրս գալ տեխնիկապես զինված , համ էլ կխթանի տնտեսության զարգացումը, գործազրկության կրճատումը և բլա,բլա, բլա…


Մինշանակ: Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա էր, որ Օպեկի որոշումը շուկայի վրա էական ազդեցություն չի ունենալու, ու գների անկումը շարունակվելու է: 

Պրոգնոզները, որ հիմնական տնտեսությունները կսկսեն 2009-ի երկրորդ կեսից, կամ երրորդ եռամսյակից վերականգնվել, համարում է խիստ լավատեսական: Բոլոր նախադրյալները կան, որ ռեցեսիան վերածվելու դեպրեսիայի: Դեռ շատերը չեն խոսում դրա մասին, բայց հուլիս ամսին էլ, ոչ մեկը չէր ցանկանում ընդունել, որ ԱՄՆ հիպոթեքային շուկայի թեթև ցնցումը կարող է նման հետևանքներ ունենա; Բոլոր հիմնական ցուցանիշները կանխատեսում են դեպրեսիա, մինչև  երեք տարի տևողությամբ: Բանկրոտների թիվը պատմական բոլոր ռեկորդներն արդեն անցել է, ու հիմնական բանկրոտները դեռ առջևում են: Կանխատեսումները, որ երեք եռամսյակ հետո կսկսվի առողջացումը զւոտ հոգեբանական նշանակություն ունեն` սպառումը քիչ թե շատ ակտիվ պահելու համար: 

Դու փող չուենս, որ մտնես ֆինդային բորսաներ ու ակցիաներ ձեռք բերես; Ես էլ չունեմ: Բայց եթե ունենայի էլ չէի մտնի: Ռիսկայնությունը ահավոր բարձր է: Ցանկացած գիգանտ այսօր կանգնած է բանկրոտ վտանգի առաջ, Սիթի գրուփից սկսած, Ջեներալ էլէկտրկով ու գուգլով վերջացրած:

Երկրերդ, եթե դու փող չունես, ինչ կարծիքի ես, բա Հայաստանին որտեղից փող որ մտնի շուկաներ ու ակցիաներ ձեռք բերի; Որ երկիրը փող ունենա, պետք է ներիքն մեծ խնայողություններ լինեն; Մեր արտարժությաին դեպոզիտների ծավալը կիմանաա որքան է, չասեմ:  :Wink:  Եթե նույնսիկ երկրի ներսում ոչ մի ներդրում չարվի էլ, բոլոր խնայողությունները, այսինք ազատ ֆինասական միջոցները մոբիլիզացնելու դեպքում մի կես սուպերմարկետ կգնենք, էսօրվա էժան գներով: 

Համաձայն եմ, որ որոշակի օգուտներ կարելի ա քաղել այն առումով, որ արտադրական միջոցները էժանանում են, ու կարելի է վերազինել մեր գործարանները, նորացնել արտադրական հզորությունները: Բայց մեր գեղցիներից խելքս բան չի կտրում: Մեր գործարանատերերը նաղդ քեշից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն ընդունում: Անող լինեին, միլիոնները Հյուսիսային պողոտայի գերեզմանատան վրա դնելու փոխարեն մի երկու հատ նամուսով գործարան վերազինած կլինեին, կամ զրոյից կկառուցեին; 




> P.S. Էհ, շատ խոսացի, հո չհոգնեցիր??


Բոլորովին; Հետաքրքիր ես քննարկում: Ի՞նչ ես ավարտել, ո՞ր թվին, ինչի՞, ո՞վ էր դիպլոմայինիդ ղեկավարը:   :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Համաձայն եմ, որ որոշակի օգուտներ կարելի ա քաղել այն առումով, որ արտադրական միջոցները էժանանում են, ու կարելի է վերազինել մեր գործարանները, նորացնել արտադրական հզորությունները: Բայց մեր գեղցիներից խելքս բան չի կտրում: Մեր գործարանատերերը նաղդ քեշից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն ընդունում: Անող լինեին, միլիոնները Հյուսիսային պողոտայի գերեզմանատան վրա դնելու փոխարեն մի երկու հատ նամուսով գործարան վերազինած կլինեին, կամ զրոյից կկառուցեին;


Նախ ասեմ, որ այն արտադրությունները, որոնց թողարկած արտադրանքը պահանջարկ ունի շուկայում(խոսքս հիմնականում ներքին սպառման համար արտադրվող ապրանքներն են) արդեն իսկ հագեցված են նորմալ կենսագործման անհրաժեշտ տեխնիկայով: Ինչ վերաբերում է մնացած արտադրություններին, ապա դրանց  տեխնիկա-տեխնոլոգիական բազան թարմացնելու խնդիրը հիմա արդիական չէ: Կարող ես ասել, թե ինչ միջոցներով նույնիսկ Հայաստանի ամենախոշոր ձեռնարկությունները (ասենք մեքենաշինության ոլորտի) կարող են ձեռք բերել 10-12 մլն դոլոր արժողությամբ ժամանակակից հոսքագիծ, եթե նրանց տարեկան շահույթի մեծությունը մի քանի հարյուր անգամ փոքր է նշված գումարից:

----------


## Դավիթ

"Դու փող չուենս, որ մտնես ֆինդային բորսաներ ու ակցիաներ ձեռք բերես; Ես էլ չունեմ: Բայց եթե ունենայի էլ չէի մտնի: Ռիսկայնությունը ահավոր բարձր է: Ցանկացած գիգանտ այսօր կանգնած է բանկրոտ վտանգի առաջ, Սիթի գրուփից սկսած, Ջեներալ էլէկտրկով ու գուգլով վերջացրած:"

----------


## Դավիթ

Չէմ կարծում Գուգլր այդքան շուտ տանռւլ տա: Սիթին ել իր ագահությունից է զոհ գնալու…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հետաքրքիր է, որևէ մեկը նկատել է՞ արդյոք, որ աշխարհի բոլոր երկրները այսօր իրականացնում են հակաճգնաժամային քաղաքականություն, ԱՄՆն, Եւրամիության երկրները, Ռուսաստանը իջեցնում են հարկման դրույքները, մանր և միջին բիզնեսի խրախուսման ծրագրեր են իրականացնում, առանձին ոլորտներ են հովանավորում
Իսկ մեր մոտ՞  :Shok: 
Լեռնահանքային խոշոր ձեռնարկությունները ճգնաժամային վիճակում են, հազարավոր աշխատողներ կարող են կրճատվել, իսկ պետությունը ոչինչ չի ասում, լռում է  :Bad: 
"Մեզ մոտ ճգնաժամ չկա"- փոքրիկ երեխաները տեսել եք, որ աչքերը փակում են, ասում են՝ ես չկամ  :LOL:  Մոտավորապես նույն իրավիճակում է այսօր ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ջայլամի պես գլուխը մտցրել է ավզի մեջ, ու կանգնել է "Մեզ մոտ ճգնաժամ չկա"

Թող ավելի հաճախ դա իրենց համար կրկնեն, որ չմոռանան

Փոխանակ իսկապես կպնեն, մանր միջին բիզնեսին վարկավորն /դա է երկրի ամենամոբիլ շարժիչ ուժը/  փոխանակ հարկային բեռը թուլացնեն, փոխանակ հովանավորչություն անեն, ավելի են խեղդում՝շեշտը դնելով հենց մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի վրա, փոխանակ հարկային դաշտ բերեն խոշոր գործարարներին, ինչից էֆֆեկտը շատ ավելի մեծ կլինի բյուջեի համար
"Հայաստանում տնտեսական ճգնաժամ չկա"

----------

Norton (09.01.2009)

----------


## Norton

> *10 ՏԱՐՎԱ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆԻ ՚ԶԱՐԳԱՑՐԱԾՙ ՏՆՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ 2 ԱՄՍՈՒՄ ՔԱՆԴՎԵՑՙ
> *
> [18:13] 12 Հունվարի, 2009
> 
> 
> Մինչ աշխարհում ելքեր են փնտրում ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու համար, մեզանում կառավարությունը գնում է անտրամաբանական քայլերի` մասնավորապես մեծացնելով հարկային բեռը: Այս եւ ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի այլ հարցերի պատասխանում է ՀՀ նախկին վարչապետ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը:
> 
> 
> *-Ձեր կարծիքով, ինչպե՞ս փակվեց տնտեսական տարին Հայաստանի համար:
> ...


Ա1+

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախ ասեմ, որ այն արտադրությունները, որոնց թողարկած արտադրանքը պահանջարկ ունի շուկայում(խոսքս հիմնականում ներքին սպառման համար արտադրվող ապրանքներն են) արդեն իսկ հագեցված են նորմալ կենսագործման անհրաժեշտ տեխնիկայով: Ինչ վերաբերում է մնացած արտադրություններին, ապա դրանց  տեխնիկա-տեխնոլոգիական բազան թարմացնելու խնդիրը հիմա արդիական չէ: Կարող ես ասել, թե ինչ միջոցներով նույնիսկ Հայաստանի ամենախոշոր ձեռնարկությունները (ասենք մեքենաշինության ոլորտի) կարող են ձեռք բերել 10-12 մլն դոլոր արժողությամբ ժամանակակից հոսքագիծ, եթե նրանց տարեկան շահույթի մեծությունը մի քանի հարյուր անգամ փոքր է նշված գումարից:


Ընկեր, ներքի սպառման համար սոկ, պիվա, սմետան, ծխախոտ, որևէ ազգային ալկոհոլային խմիչք արտադրում են աշխարհի գրեթե բոլոր երկրները, նույիսկ ամենահետամնացները: 

Խելացի ներդրումային քաղաքականության դեպքում կարելի էր գտնել ապրանքատեսակներ, որոնց արտադրությունը շահութաբեր էր: Խոսքը միայն մեքենաշինության հսկաներին չի վերաբերվում, որոնց արտադրանքի նկատմամբ արդեն քսան տարի աշխարհում պահանջարկ չկա: Հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան, որի արտադրությունը կարելի էր կազմակերպել, բարձր շահութաբերությամբ: 

Իսկ միլիոնները անբնակ շենքերի մեջ դնելը, ինչ շահութաբերություն են բերել ?? Ոչ մի: 

Մեր գեղցիներին մի բան ա հետաքրքրել մինչև հիմա, նաղդ փողը դնեն, մի տարվա մեջ մեկին մեկ քեշ առնեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիր է, որևէ մեկը նկատել է՞ արդյոք, որ աշխարհի բոլոր երկրները այսօր իրականացնում են հակաճգնաժամային քաղաքականություն, ԱՄՆն, Եւրամիության երկրները, Ռուսաստանը իջեցնում են հարկման դրույքները, մանր և միջին բիզնեսի խրախուսման ծրագրեր են իրականացնում, առանձին ոլորտներ են հովանավորում
> Իսկ մեր մոտ՞ 
> Լեռնահանքային խոշոր ձեռնարկությունները ճգնաժամային վիճակում են, հազարավոր աշխատողներ կարող են կրճատվել, իսկ պետությունը ոչինչ չի ասում, լռում է 
> "Մեզ մոտ ճգնաժամ չկա"- փոքրիկ երեխաները տեսել եք, որ աչքերը փակում են, ասում են՝ ես չկամ  Մոտավորապես նույն իրավիճակում է այսօր ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ջայլամի պես գլուխը մտցրել է ավզի մեջ, ու կանգնել է "Մեզ մոտ ճգնաժամ չկա"
> 
> Թող ավելի հաճախ դա իրենց համար կրկնեն, որ չմոռանան
> 
> Փոխանակ իսկապես կպնեն, մանր միջին բիզնեսին վարկավորն /դա է երկրի ամենամոբիլ շարժիչ ուժը/  փոխանակ հարկային բեռը թուլացնեն, փոխանակ հովանավորչություն անեն, ավելի են խեղդում՝շեշտը դնելով հենց մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի վրա, փոխանակ հարկային դաշտ բերեն խոշոր գործարարներին, ինչից էֆֆեկտը շատ ավելի մեծ կլինի բյուջեի համար
> "Հայաստանում տնտեսական ճգնաժամ չկա"





> "Մեզ մոտ ճգնաժամ չկա"- փոքրիկ երեխաները տեսել եք, որ աչքերը փակում են, ասում են՝ ես չկամ  Մոտավորապես նույն իրավիճակում է այսօր ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ջայլամի պես գլուխը մտցրել է ավզի մեջ, ու կանգնել է "Մեզ մոտ ճգնաժամ չկա"


Էս այն հատուկ դեպքերից, է, երբ մենք երջանիկ ենք որ ապրում ենք քարե դարում: Ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը դեռ ուղղակի չի զգացվում, ու մերոնք հույս ունեն, որ չի էլ զգացվելու: բայց քարե դարում գտնվող երկրների վրա ճգնաժան ազդելու մոտ մեկ տարվա ժամանակային լագով, ու այդ ժամանակ լինելու է փիս:

----------

Norton (18.01.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ա1+





> Ամբողջ այդ տրանսֆերնտների վրա էլ կառուցվել է երկրի տնտեսությունը: Մարդիկ փող էին ստանում դրսից, իրենք էլ մենաշնորհներ էին ստեղծել ներմուծման գծով, ու մարդիկ իրենց ստացած փողով գնում էին ապրանքներն ու ծառայություններն իրենց մենաշնորհներից` փողը փոխանցելով իրենց ձեռքը: Սա է եղել վերջին հաշվով Հայաստանի ՚տնտեսությունՙ ասածը: Ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա:


Որքան պարզ ու բոլորի համար հասկանալի կարող է Բագրատյանը ամեն ինչ բացատրել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Էս այն հատուկ դեպքերից, է, երբ մենք երջանիկ ենք որ ապրում ենք քարե դարում: Ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը դեռ ուղղակի չի զգացվում, ու մերոնք հույս ունեն, որ չի էլ զգացվելու: բայց քարե դարում գտնվող երկրների վրա ճգնաժան ազդելու մոտ մեկ տարվա ժամանակային լագով, ու այդ ժամանակ լինելու է փիս:


Տրիբուն ջան, իհկ ճգնաժամը ոչ թե մեկ տարվա լագով *սկսելու է*, այլ արդեն սկսել է: Իմ Կարծիքով դա եղել է մոտավորապես 2007 ի գարուն-ամառ ժամանակաշրջանում:
Եթե մի քանի ծանոթ գործարար ունես, ապա կարող ես հարցնել և կհամոզվես, որ այդ ժամանակներից սկսեծ նրանց շրջանառության ծավալները սկսել են կրճատվել:
Դա հենց այն ժամանակներն էր, երբ ԱՄՆ ում հիփոթեքային ճգնաժամն էր թափ հավաքում, արդեն խոսում էին Եւրոպայում, ԱՄՆ ում և ԱՄԲՈՂՋ երկրագնի վրա ռեկորդայինի հասնող վաճառքների անկման մասին՝ ապրանքները չէին վաճառվում, ընկերությունների շահույթները սկսեցին կտրուկ կրժատվել: Նույնը պետք է տեղի ունենար նաև Հայաստանում, քանի որ Հայաստանի բնակչության ուղիղ կեսը ապրում է արտասահմանից ստացված եկամուտներով: Եկամուտները պակասեցին, Հայաստնաում ևս սլսեցին վաճառքները կրճատվել --»  բոլոր բիզնեսների եկամուտը կրճատվում է, ու այդպես ազդեցությունը տարածվում է  բոլոր ոլորտների վրա
Էլ չասած սրանց սկսած անգրագետ ռեֆորմները, որ ստվերը կրճատելու մրցավազքում մոռացան իրենց սոցիալական խնդիրների մասին...  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, իհկ ճգնաժամը ոչ թե մեկ տարվա լագով սկսելու է, այլ արդեն սկսել է: Իմ Կարծիքով դա եղել է մոտավորապես 2007 ի գարուն-ամառ ժամանակաշրջանում:
> Եթե մի քանի ծանոթ գործարար ունես, ապա կարող ես հարցնել և կհամոզվես


Ունեմ, շատ մոտիկ 
գիտեմ, որ արդյունաբերական արտադրանքի կրճատումը սկսվել է դեռ ամառը, միանշանակ համաձաայն եմ 

ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ շարքային սպառողներն են սկսելու իրենց վրա զգալ ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը, գումարած պետությունը, որի երկամուտները ներքին աղբյուրներից արդեն լուրջ նվազել են, ու ողջ բեռը դնելու են միջին ու փոքրի վրա, ու այդ ժամանակ էլ բոլորը կհասկանան, որ ճգնաժամը միայն վիճակագրական թվեր չեն, այլ նաև դժվար կյանք

----------


## Սելավի

Իմ  իմանալով  տնտեսական  ճգնաժամ  լինումա  էն  պետություններում  որտեղ  տնտեսություն  կա,  Հայաստանի  ինչը՞    ճգնաժամ  լինի,  այ՝  Հայաստանում  կարա  խաշի  տոտիկի,  մոժոժի,  օլիգարխի  ճգնաժամ  սկսվի,  թե  չէ  տնտեսա՞կն,  բայց  կարողա  գիտես՝   էդ  բառը  սթից  մեր  իշխանությունները  օկտագործեն,  որ  իբր  ցույց  տան  համաշխարային  ստանդարտներին  համահունչ  պետություն  ենք  արդեն,  բա՞  կարա  դաժե  մեր  մոտ  տնտեսական  էլ  լինի    ճգնաժամը,  ոնց  որ  բոլոր  նորմալ  պետություններում:

----------

vaheg (22.01.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Իմ  իմանալով  տնտեսական  ճգնաժամ  լինումա  էն  պետություններում  որտեղ  տնտեսություն  կա,  Հայաստանի  ինչը՞    ճգնաժամ  լինի,  այ՝  Հայաստանում  կարա  խաշի  տոտիկի,  մոժոժի,  օլիգարխի  ճգնաժամ  սկսվի,  թե  չէ  տնտեսա՞կն,  բայց  կարողա  գիտես՝   էդ  բառը  սթից  մեր  իշխանությունները  օկտագործեն,  որ  իբր  ցույց  տան  համաշխարային  ստանդարտներին  համահունչ  պետություն  ենք  արդեն,  բա՞  կարա  դաժե  մեր  մոտ  տնտեսական  էլ  լինի    ճգնաժամը,  ոնց  որ  բոլոր  նորմալ  պետություններում:


Սելավի ջան համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ հետ: Միգուցե մեզ մոտ ասենք սովորական կանաչի ծախողը ոչ մի կերպ չի տուժում իր բիզնեսի մեջ, բայց միայն նմանատիպները, որոնց բիզնեսը հիմնված է հենց ամբողջովին ներքին շուկայի և անձնական արդյունահանման վրա : Բայց շատ խոշոր ձեռնարկություններ հենց օրինակ IT ոլորտում ոչ թե շատ այլ հիմնականում արտասահմանից ներկրվածներն են ու դրանք տուժում են այդ ճգնաժամի համաձայն նույն կերպ ինչպես որ դրսում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան, որի արտադրությունը կարելի էր կազմակերպել, բարձր շահութաբերությամբ:


Օրինակ ի՞նչ





> Մեր գեղցիներին մի բան ա հետաքրքրել մինչև հիմա, նաղդ փողը դնեն, մի տարվա մեջ մեկին մեկ քեշ առնեն:


Սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ հետ: Միգուցե մեզ մոտ ասենք սովորական կանաչի ծախողը ոչ մի կերպ չի տուժում իր բիզնեսի մեջ, բայց միայն նմանատիպները, որոնց բիզնեսը հիմնված է հենց ամբողջովին ներքին շուկայի և անձնական արդյունահանման վրա : Բայց շատ խոշոր ձեռնարկություններ հենց օրինակ IT ոլորտում ոչ թե շատ այլ հիմնականում արտասահմանից ներկրվածներն են ու դրանք տուժում են այդ ճգնաժամի համաձայն նույն կերպ ինչպես որ դրսում:


Amina  ջան  մի  քիչ  հումորի  ձևով  էի  ես  ձևակերպել  իմ  ասելիքը,  սակայն  ավելի  լուրջ  որ  ասեմ,  սա  շատ  լավա  որ  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  տնտեսկան  ճգնաժամի  ուրվականնա  պտտվում:  Սա  հենց  այնպես  չի,  սա  էլ  կապ  ունի  որոշ  բաների  հետ  որտեղից  քաղաքական  լիդերները  դասեր  պիտի  քաղեն,  ինչպես՝  հենց  այնպես  չէր  սեպտեմբերի  11-ը:  Այս  ճգնաժամի  դասը  լինելույա  այն  որ  բոլոր  պետությունները  իրենց  առևտուրը  սկսելու  են  անել  միայն  բարտերային  ճանապահով,  մի  քիչ  սպասի  կտեսնես,  բարտերային  եղանակը  այլևս  այլնտրանք  չունի,  մնումա  միայն  դա  հասկանան  պետության  ղեկավարները:
Եթե մինչև  այժմ  բարտերային  եղանակով  կատարվում  էր  առևտրի  30%-ը  այժմ  պիտի  դա  հասնի  մինչև  95%-ի,  որպեսզի  բոլորը  ապրեն   երջանիկ  և  խաղաղ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ ի՞նչ


օրինակ Հառթուկ, կամ էլ տոստեռ .. խոսքի օրինակ .. կամ մի հատ Սամսունգի զբոռոչնի ցեխ.. փոքր շուկայի կարիքների համար .. հազար բան կարելի ա մտածել..

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> օրինակ Հառթուկ, կամ էլ տոստեռ .. խոսքի օրինակ .. կամ մի հատ Սամսունգի զբոռոչնի ցեխ.. փոքր շուկայի կարիքների համար .. հազար բան կարելի ա մտածել..


Նման արտադրությունները Հայաստանի փոքր շուկայի համար ձեռնտու չեն, բացի այդ անվստահություն կա տեղական արտադրանքի նկատմամբ: Դու, օրինակ, գիտե՞ս, որ հայաստանում էլեկտրական մսաղաց է արտադրվում:

----------


## Katka

> Նման արտադրությունները Հայաստանի փոքր շուկայի համար ձեռնտու չեն, բացի այդ անվստահություն կա տեղական արտադրանքի նկատմամբ: Դու, օրինակ, գիտե՞ս, որ հայաստանում էլեկտրական մսաղաց է արտադրվում:


Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում Արմենմոտորն էր արտադրում, բայց կարծեմ դրսի շուկայի համար էր նախատեսված, հետո ոնց, որ իրենց օտարերկրյա գործընկերները  գործարքից հրաժարվել են ու այդ մսաղացները իրենց ուսերին է մնացել..., բայց լավ չեմ հիշում Արմենմոտորն էր??

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում Արմենմոտորն էր արտադրում, բայց կարծեմ դրսի շուկայի համար էր նախատեսված, հետո ոնց, որ իրենց օտարերկրյա գործընկերները  գործարքից հրաժարվել են ու այդ մսաղացները իրենց ուսերին է մնացել..., բայց լավ չեմ հիշում Արմենմոտորն էր??


Հա, Արմենմոտորն էր: Հրաժարվել են մինչեւ արտադրության սկսելը, բայց դե արդեն մոտ 200000$ ներդրում էր արվել ու հետ կանգնելը արդեն ուշ էր: Հիմա էտ մսաղացները արդեն վաճառքի են հանվել: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, 20000դրամի կարգի ա գինը: Տեսնենք, թե տեղական շուկան ինչքանով իրեն կարդարացնի: :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Հա, Արմենմոտորն էր: Հրաժարվել են մինչեւ արտադրության սկսելը, բայց դե արդեն մոտ 200000$ ներդրում էր արվել ու հետ կանգնելը արդեն ուշ էր: Հիմա էտ մսաղացները արդեն վաճառքի են հանվել: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, 20000դրամի կարգի ա գինը: Տեսնենք, թե տեղական շուկան ինչքանով իրեն կարդարացնի:


Դե հիմա մի փոքր, կարծեմ, դժվար կլինի, դրսի տեխնիկան էլ էժան է: Բայց դե մարքեթինգն էլ  կարևոր է, ես ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ իրենք դժվարություններ ունեն, բայց հուսանք... ապագա ունեցող կազմակերպություններից է` լավ աջակցության դեպքում :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե հիմա մի փոքր, կարծեմ, դժվար կլինի, դրսի տեխնիկան էլ էժան է: Բայց դե մարքեթինգն էլ  կարևոր է, ես ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ իրենք դժվարություններ ունեն, բայց հուսանք... ապագա ունեցող կազմակերպություններից է` լավ աջակցության դեպքում


Էժանից բացի, հայկականի նկատմամբ վստահություն չկա:

----------


## Katka

> Էժանից բացի, հայկականի նկատմամբ վստահություն չկա:


ժամանակի խնդիր է... :Smile: , այսինքն գիտես ոնց, եթե որոշենք, որ այ մենք պիտի դնենք ու մսաղացի արտադրություն զարգացնենք ու բոլոր ուժերը ուղղենք այդ ոլորտի զարգացմանը, անվստահությունը շատ արագ վստահության կվերածվի... հայկականի նկատմամբ չկա վստահություն, որովհետև մի -երկու հատ ենք արտադրում ու հետո չենք զարգացնում. տեխնիկան անընդհատ կատարելագործել է պետք, միանգամյա ներդրումով չես կարող հաջողության հասնել... հետո ամեն ինչ դեռ նոր է... ապագայում հաստատ հաջողություններ կունենանք այդ ոլորտում, ի նկատի ունեմ տեխնիկա, դրա առանձին մասերի արտադրություն :Smile: 
Ուղղակի սպառողի հոգեբանության վրա էլ պիտի աշխատել, երաշխիքներ և նման բաներ տալով... :Smile: Ամեն դեպքում սպառողական ճկունության վրա պետք է աշխատել :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ժամանակի խնդիր է..., այսինքն գիտես ոնց, եթե որոշենք, որ այ մենք պիտի դնենք ու մսաղացի արտադրություն զարգացնենք ու բոլոր ուժերը ուղղենք այդ ոլորտի զարգացմանը, անվստահությունը շատ արագ վստահության կվերածվի... հայկականի նկատմամբ չկա վստահություն, որովհետև մի -երկու հատ ենք արտադրում ու հետո չենք զարգացնում. տեխնիկան անընդհատ կատարելագործել է պետք, միանգամյա ներդրումով չես կարող հաջողության հասնել... հետո ամեն ինչ դեռ նոր է... ապագայում հաստատ հաջողություններ կունենանք այդ ոլորտում, ի նկատի ունեմ տեխնիկա, դրա առանձին մասերի արտադրություն
> Ուղղակի սպառողի հոգեբանության վրա էլ պիտի աշխատել, երաշխիքներ և նման բաներ տալով...Ամեն դեպքում սպառողական ճկունության վրա պետք է աշխատել


Ախր ոնց չեք ուզում հասկանալ, որ տեղական շուկան չափից դուրս փոքր է նման արտադրության կազմակերպման ծախսերը փոխհատացելու ու շահութաբերություն ապահովելու համար:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ախր ոնց չեք ուզում հասկանալ, որ տեղական շուկան չափից դուրս փոքր է նման արտադրության կազմակերպման ծախսերը փոխհատացելու ու շահութաբերություն ապահովելու համար:


սաղ չեմ կարդացել,բայց գրածիդ համար ասեմ , որ արտադրությունը են ժամանակ ա արտադրություն, որ արտահանում ես,խոսքը սմետան , պանրի մասին չի…Իսկ երկրի տարածքը ,որպես փոքր շուկա էլի էական չի , Հոլանդիան էլ ա փոքր , բայց համաշխարհային դրենդեր ունի,օրինակ ՝Փիլիպսը …

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> սաղ չեմ կարդացել,բայց գրածիդ համար ասեմ , որ արտադրությունը են ժամանակ ա արտադրություն, որ արտահանում ես,խոսքը սմետան , պանրի մասին չի…Իսկ երկրի տարածքը ,որպես փոքր շուկա էլի էական չի , Հոլանդիան էլ ա փոքր , բայց համաշխարհային դրենդեր ունի,օրինակ ՝Փիլիպսը …


Բա սաղ ասածս էլ էտ ա, որ մենք չենք կարում արտահանում, որովհետեւ տրանսպորտային ծախսերը չափազանց թանկ ա նստում, իսկ ներքին շուկան շատ փոքր ա:

----------


## Katka

> Ախր ոնց չեք ուզում հասկանալ, որ տեղական շուկան չափից դուրս փոքր է նման արտադրության կազմակերպման ծախսերը փոխհատացելու ու շահութաբերություն ապահովելու համար:


Մի նյարդայնացիր: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք այդ ամենը. դրա համար ոչ մեկը ՀՀ-ում ոչ արդուկ է արտադրում, ոչ էլ մսաղացի բիզնես է զարգացնում: Ակնհայտ է, որ արտադրության, տրանսպորտային ծախսերը մեծ են և բլա, բլա բլա, ինչը միանշանակ վանում է օտարերկրյա բիզնեսմեններին համատեղ գործ սկսելու համար, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում կարծում եմ միայն համատեղ բիզենսի պայմաններում հայերը հաջողության կհասնեն (տեխնիկայի արտադրության  ոլորտում): Դրա համար էլ նշվեց` ժամանակի խնդիր է, գոյություն ունի ապագա: Կլուծվեն քաղաքական հարցերը հարևանների հետ, կզարգանա նաև բիզնեսը, առևտրից կանցնենք իրական բիզնեսի: Խնդիրը ոչ թե այն է, որ հայկականի  նկատմամբ անվստահություն կա, այլ Հայաստանի նկատմամբ անվստահություն կա. ներդրումային միջավայրը երկարաժամկետ բիզնեսի համար անբարենպաստ է: 
Իսկ ներքին շուկայի փոքր լինելը, քեզ չի խանգարում սպառողի հոգեբանության վրա աշխատել:  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում քիչ էլ, կարող ենք չինականից լավը արտադրել, թեկուզ ներքին շուկայի համար, ստեղ խնդիրը` "Ուզում են արդյոք, որ զարգանա արտադրությունը, թե ավելորդ գլխացավ պետք չէ??", առանց այդ էլ առևտուր ենք անում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի նյարդայնացիր: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք այդ ամենը. դրա համար ոչ մեկը ՀՀ-ում ոչ արդուկ է արտադրում, ոչ էլ մսաղացի բիզնես է զարգացնում: Ակնհայտ է, որ արտադրության, տրանսպորտային ծախսերը մեծ են և բլա, բլա բլա, ինչը միանշանակ վանում է օտարերկրյա բիզնեսմեններին համատեղ գործ սկսելու համար, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում կարծում եմ միայն համատեղ բիզենսի պայմաններում հայերը հաջողության կհասնեն (տեխնիկայի արտադրության  ոլորտում): Դրա համար էլ նշվեց` ժամանակի խնդիր է, գոյություն ունի ապագա: Կլուծվեն քաղաքական հարցերը հարևանների հետ, կզարգանա նաև բիզնեսը, առևտրից կանցնենք իրական բիզնեսի: Խնդիրը ոչ թե այն է, որ հայկականի  նկատմամբ անվստահություն կա, այլ Հայաստանի նկատմամբ անվստահություն կա. ներդրումային միջավայրը երկարաժամկետ բիզնեսի համար անբարենպաստ է: 
> Իսկ ներքին շուկայի փոքր լինելը, քեզ չի խանգարում սպառողի հոգեբանության վրա աշխատել:  Ամեն դեպքում քիչ էլ, կարող ենք չինականից լավը արտադրել, թեկուզ ներքին շուկայի համար, ստեղ խնդիրը` "Ուզում են արդյոք, որ զարգանա արտադրությունը, թե ավելորդ գլխացավ պետք չէ??", առանց այդ էլ առևտուր ենք անում:


Ո՞նց ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի: Ենթադրենք հեռուստացույց ես արտադրում ու 10 մլն դոլարի հիմնական միջոց պետք ա գնես: Հիմա էտ 10 մլն-ը դու, տեղական շուկայում աշխատելով, մի կերպ կհանես 50 տարում: Դու կգնա՞ս այդ քայլին ու ներդրու՞մ կանես այդ ոլորտում:

----------


## Elmo

> Բա սաղ ասածս էլ էտ ա, որ մենք չենք կարում արտահանում, որովհետեւ տրանսպորտային ծախսերը չափազանց թանկ ա նստում, իսկ ներքին շուկան շատ փոքր ա:


Իսկ տրանսպորտային գերծախսը աշխատուժի էժանությամբ չի փոխհատուցվու՞մ: Ֆեոդալական կարգեր են ստեղ, այ դրա համար չի արտադրվում ոչ մի բան: Էս հիմիկվա օլիգարխներին որ փող ա կպնում գազի կալոնկա են դնում, ավելի շատ ա կպնում ավելի մեծ կալոնկա են դնում: Որ շաաատ շաաատ փող ա կպնում կալոնկաների ցաց են դնում: Առավել հնարամիտները սթրիփ քլաբ, ուտել-խմելու տեղ ու տենց պրիմիտիվ բաներ են կառուցում: Ստեղ արտադրանք չկա, որովհետև չեն ուզում դնել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսկ տրանսպորտային գերծախսը աշխատուժի էժանությամբ չի փոխհատուցվու՞մ:


Չէ, չի փոխհատուցվում: Նշված ոլորտներում ձեռքի աշխատանքը քիչ է ու աշխատուժի ծախսերը համեմատաբար փոքր են: 



> Ֆեոդալական կարգեր են ստեղ, այ դրա համար չի արտադրվում ոչ մի բան: Էս հիմիկվա օլիգարխներին որ փող ա կպնում գազի կալոնկա են դնում, ավելի շատ ա կպնում ավելի մեծ կալոնկա են դնում: Որ շաաատ շաաատ փող ա կպնում կալոնկաների ցաց են դնում: Առավել հնարամիտները սթրիփ քլաբ, ուտել-խմելու տեղ ու տենց պրիմիտիվ բաներ են կառուցում: Ստեղ արտադրանք չկա, որովհետև չեն ուզում դնել:


Գազի կալոնկաների ու սթրիփքլաբերիի թիվը անվերջ չի: Ուղղակի էտ ոլորտները շահութաբեր են, մնացած ոչ: Էսօր լիքը գործիքաշինական, հաստոցաշինական գործարաններ կան : Մտի մեկից հարցրու, թե ոնց են աշխատում, մի կերպ գոյություն են քարշ տալիս:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, չի փոխհատուցվում: Նշված ոլորտներում ձեռքի աշխատանքը քիչ է ու աշխատուժի ծախսերը համեմատաբար փոքր են: 
> 
> Գազի կալոնկաների ու սթրիփքլաբերիի թիվը անվերջ չի: Ուղղակի էտ ոլորտները շահութաբեր են, մնացած ոչ: Էսօր լիքը գործիքաշինական, հաստոցաշինական գործարաններ կան : Մտի մեկից հարցրու, թե ոնց են աշխատում, մի կերպ գոյություն են քարշ տալիս:


Գիտեմ, մտել եմ մի քանի հարյուր ագնամ: Իսկ կալոնկեքը ոչ թե շահույթաբեր են , այլ գերշահույթաբեր:

----------

Morpheus_NS (04.02.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Ինչպես գիտենք տնտեսությունը զարգանում է ցիկլային: Այսինքն լինում են ճգնաժամներ, այնուհետև նրանց փոխում է տնտեսական ակտիվությունը: Այստեղ կարևոր է տնտեսական ճգնաժամի երկրությունը ժամանակային առումով և խորությունը: Սկզբում թվում էր, թե Հայաստանը լինելով փոքր երկիր կարող է մեծ կորուստներ չկրել: Սակայն սա այն փոքր երկրներին է վերաբերում, որ գոնե մի քիչ ունեն լուրջ տնտեսություն: Այն փաստը, որ ՀՀ արդյունաբերության ծավալները կազմում է ՀՆԱ միայն չնչին մասը, իսկ սեզոնային, ժամանակավոր բնույթ ունեցող շինարարությունը գրեթե 40 տոկոսը, արդեն  նախանշում է մեր տնտեսության անհույս վիճակը: Տնտեսական ճգնաժամից ՀՀ տնտեսությունը ահռելի կորուստներ է կրելու և երբ ժամանակ կար մտածելու լուրջ տնտեսություն ստեղծելու մասին, մարդիկ շինարարություն էին անում: Ես չեմ ասում, որ դա կարևոր չէ սակայն, ոչ թե այս համաչափությամբ: :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Քաղաքում խուճապ է, լուրեր են պտտվում դրամի մոտալուտ արժեզրկման մասին, իսկ առևտրային բանկերը ԿԲ-ի հրամանով հրաժարվում են դրամի դիմաց դոլար վաճառել  :Unsure:

----------

Elmo (27.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Միանում եմ Ձայնալարի հարցին, քիչ ա մնում ես էլ խուճապի մատնվեմ: Տնտեսագետներ մի քիչ մեկնաբանեք վիճակը:

----------


## Artgeo

Դոլար քիչ ա գալիս Հայաստան, իսկ ապրանք դրսից շատ ա ներկրվում (էս վերջերս էլ ջրցան մեքենաներ, դուբինկաներ...): Ստեղից էլ դոլարը քիչ ա, դրամը շատ:

----------


## Elmo

> (էս վերջերս էլ ջրցան մեքենաներ, դուբինկաներ...):


+
Քաղաքում շրջանառվող լուրերի համաձայն նաև պետավտոտեսչության բոլոր մեքենաները պետք է թարմացվեն, իսկ էդ մեքենաների նեմուծողը ինչ որ օլիգարխիկի տղայա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չէ, որ դրամը փաստացի արժեզրկվում ա, ու փոխարժեքը արհեստականորեն են պահում հասկացանք: Հետաքրքիր է կոնկրետ էսօր ու երեկ քաղաքում տիրող խուճապի հիմքերը իրակա՞ն են, թե՞ կեղծ: Այսինք իսկապես մոտ ապագայում դրամի փոխարժեքը կտրուկ փոխվելու է, թե մարդկան հերթական անգամ կուտ են տալի, որ խուճապահար դոլար առնեն: Ի դեպ վերջերս համաշխարհային բանկի հետ 85 միլիոն դոլարի պայմանագիր է կնքվել, սա կարո՞ղ է կապված լինել ներկայիս վիճակի հետ: Միգուցե համաշխարհային բանկը գումարը տվել է փոխարժեքը բաց թողնելու պայմանո՞վ:





> ՀԱՄԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԲԱՆԿԻ ՀԵՏ ԿՆՔՎԵՑ 85 ՄԻԼԻՈՆ ԴՈԼԱՐԻ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳԻՐ
> Փետրվարի 26-ին ՀՀ ֆինանսերի նախարար Տիգրան Դավթյանը և Համաշխարհային բանկի երևանյան գրասենյակի ղեկավար Արիստոմենե Վարուդակիսը ստորագրեցին 2009թ փետրվարի 24-ին ՀԲ-ի կողմից հաստատված չորս ծրագրերի փաթեթը` 85 միլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլար ընդհանուր գումարով, որը կուղղվի Հայաստանում գլոբալ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունները մեղմելուն:
> 
> Վարկերից երեքը` Կենսական ճանապարհների բարելավման ծրագիրը, (25 միլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլար), լրացուցիչ ֆինանսավորում Սոցիալական ներդրումների հիմնադրամը (8 միլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլար) և լրացուցիչ ֆինանսավորում Գյուղական ձեռնարկությունների և փոքրածավալ առևտրային գյուղատն­տե­­­­սության զարգացման ծրագիրը (2 միլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլար) կտրա­մադրվեն Միջազգային զարգաց­­ման ընկերակցության (ՄԶԸ) ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում Արագ արձագանքման հիմնադրամի շրջանակներում, ինչը կօգնի Հայաս­տանին մեղմելու երկրի տնտեսության և բնակչության բարեկեցության վրա համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը: Արագ արձագանք­ման հիմնադրամի երեք վարկերը տրամադրվում են ՄԶԸ պայմաններով` 20 տարի մարման ժամկե­տով, որից 10 տարին` արտոնյալ:
> 
> Չորրորդ վարկը` Փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկություններին ֆինանսական մատչելիության ծրագիրը (50 միլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլար) տեղական գործարա­րությանը աջակցելու համար է և տրամադրվում է Վերակառուցման և զարգացման միջազգային բանկի պայմաններով: Սա ՎԶՄԲ առաջին վարկն է Հայաստանին:
> 
> Կենսական ճանապարհների բարելավման ծրագրի շրջանակներում կվերականգնվեն մոտ 100 կմ կենսական ճանապարհներ Շիրակի, Գեղարքունիքի, Արագածոտնի, Լոռու, Տավուշի, Արմավիրի և Վայոց ձորի մարզերում:
> 
> ...


lragir.am

----------


## Քամի

> +
> Քաղաքում շրջանառվող լուրերի համաձայն նաև պետավտոտեսչության բոլոր մեքենաները պետք է թարմացվեն, իսկ էդ մեքենաների նեմուծողը ինչ որ օլիգարխիկի տղայա:


Էհ թող Ղարաբաղը գնի նոր մեքենաները..
ամեն տարի մուրացկանի նման ձեռքները պարզած հանգանակություն են հավաքում
http://www.tert.am/am/news/2009/02/26/policecars/

----------


## Երվանդ

> Միանում եմ Ձայնալարի հարցին, քիչ ա մնում ես էլ խուճապի մատնվեմ: Տնտեսագետներ մի քիչ մեկնաբանեք վիճակը:


Կոմունալ ծառայությունները թանկացան

[16:02] 27 Փետրվարի, 2009
image
ԱՅԼ ՆԿԱՐՆԵՐ
prev next

Հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովն (ՀԿԾՀ) այսօրվա նիստի ժամանակ հաստատեց ՚Հայռուսգազարդՙ-ի, ՚Հայջրմուղկոյուղուՙ եւ ՚Հայաստանի էլեկտրական ցանցերՙ ընկերությունների ներկայացրած նոր սակագները` մասնակի փոփոխություններով:

Եթե ՚Հայռուսգազարդՙ-ն ամսեկան մինչեւ 10.0 հազար նորմալ խմ սպառողների (բնակիչների) համար ամսական 1000 խմ բնական գազի համար առաջարկել էր 99 հազար դրամ, գործող` 84 հազար դրամի փոխարեն, ապա ՀԿՀԾ-ն որոշեց այս սակագինը կրճատել 3 հազար դրամով` այն դարձնելով 96 հազար դրամ: 10.0 հազար նորմալ խմ եւ ավելի սպառողների համար ՀԿԾՀ-ն որոշեց սահմանել 215 ԱՄՆ դոլար` 1000 խմ բնական գազի դիմաց

Հանձնաժողովը նաեւ հաստատեց ՚Հայաստանի էլեկտրական ցանցերՙ ՓԲԸ-ի բնակչությանը մատակարարվող էլեկտրաէներգիայի սակագինը` ցերեկվա համար սահմանելով 1 կՎտ ժամը 30 դրամ, գիշերը` 1 կՎտ ժամը 20 դրամ: Ի դեպ, գիշերային սակագները գործում են ժամը 23:00-7:00-ը:

Հաստատվեց նաեւ ՚Հայջրմուղկոյուղուՙ ներկայացրած սակագների բարձրացման հայտը: Այսուհետ` Հայաստանի մոտավորապես 37 քաղաքի եւ 200 գյուղի բնակիչներ ջրամատակարարման եւ ջրահեռացման համար կվճարեն 179,78 դրամ, նախկին` 140 դրամի փոխարեն: Ի դեպ, ընկերությունը հանձնաժողով ներկայացրած իր հայտում նշել էր 197,33 դրամ: Երեւանում ջրի թանկացման հարցը կքննարկվի հանձնաժողովի հաջորդ նիստում:

Այսօր հանձնաժողովում ՚Հայռուսգազարդՙ-ի տնօրեն Կարեն Կարապետյանը, անդրադառնալով գազի սակագնի բարձրացման հետ կապված հասարակության մեջ առաջացած դժգոհություններին, հայտարարեց. ՚Դուք ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում, որ 1 մլրդ ընկերությունը 6 տոկոս շահութ ունենա: Միանգամից գումարը բանկ կդնենք ու դրանից ավելի շահույթ կստանանք: Եթե Հայաստանում որեւիցե բիզնես անմրցունակ է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մեղավորը գազի գինն է: Ես կարծում եմ, որ սակագինը թանկանում է, դա լավ չէ, սակայն միայն բնակչության մասով պետբյուջե ենք մուտքագրում 2 մլրդ դրամՙ:

Ի դեպ, հանձնաժողովի նիստում, թե ՀԿԾՀ նախագահը, թե ՚Հայաստանի էլեկտրական ցանցերՙ ընկերության ներկայացուցիչները վստահեցնում էին, որ էլեկտրաէներգիայի գների բարձրացումը չպետք է պայմանավորել միայն գազի գնի թանկացմամբ:

Ըստ հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Ռոբերտ Նազարյանի` դա պայմանավորված է շատ այլ լուրջ հանգամանքներով: Ինչ վերաբերում է ՚Հայջրմուղկոյուղիՙ ընկերությանը, ապա ընկերության ղեկավար Պատրիկ Լորանը նշեց, որ իրենք նպատակ ունեն ձեռք բերել սակագների այնպիսի մակարդակ, որով հնարավոր կլինի ապահովել իրենց ծախսերը, փակել վնասները: 
Էլմո ջան իզուր չի որ սկսում ես խուճապահար լինել :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2009/02/26/policecars/


Օ: Ուրեմն ճիշտ են: Հներն էլ նվիրում են ԼՂՀ -ին:

----------


## TE_r_EV

Ժողովուրդ դոլլարը բարձրանում ա  :Hands Up: , բայց փոխանակման կետերում դիֆիցիտ ա  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ դոլլարը բարձրանում ա , բայց փոխանակման կետերում դիֆիցիտ ա


Դոլլարով հիփոթեք, կամ այլ վարկ վերցրածներին չեմ նախանձում:

----------


## TE_r_EV

Հա, իսկականից, ահագին քաշվան մարդիկ  :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Միանում եմ Ձայնալարի հարցին, քիչ ա մնում ես էլ խուճապի մատնվեմ: Տնտեսագետներ մի քիչ մեկնաբանեք վիճակը:


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=42197&page=87



> Ընդհանրապես ես գտնում եմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ դոլարի կտրուկ արժեզրկումը մեծ վնաս հասցրեց բնակչության բարեկեցությանը ու մեծ օգուտ ապահովեց ներմուծմամբ զբաղվողներին: Հենց էտ ժամանակ մենք խաչ քաշեցինք մեր տնտեսության զարգացման վրա: 
> Էսքան ժամանակ կուրսը միշտ էլ արհեստականորեն է ցածր պահվել, նենց չի, որ մենակ էս վերջերս ա արհեստականորեն պահվում: Ուղղակի որ տրանսֆերտները այսքան կրճատվել են, շատ դժվար ա դառնում կուրսի պահելը, վարկային ռեսուրս ներգրավելն էլ է շատ բարդ դարձել:


Եթե էն ժամանակ կուրսը այդքան չիջեցնեին, հիմա սենց փաստի առաջ չէինք կանգնի:

----------


## Ahik

> Ժողովուրդ դոլլարը բարձրանում ա , բայց փոխանակման կետերում դիֆիցիտ ա


Բարձրանալը որնա, մինչև երկու կոպեկ առա ժամուկես ֆռացի: Բանկերում առանց անձնագրի չեն տալիս, նույնիսկ եթե 1 դոլար առնես

----------


## Elmo

> Ամերիկյան Hayman Advisors ընկերությունը, որը 2006թ. մանրամասն նկարագրել էր ԱՄՆ հիպոթեկային շուկայի անկումը և դրա հաշվին անցած տարի $500 մլն վաստակել, հայտարարել է, որ եվրոգոտին փլուզման առաջ է կանգնած:
> 
> «Մարդիկ ասում էին, որ հիպոթեկային շուկան երբեք չի պայթի, սակայն դա պատահեց: Այժմ նրանք պնդում են, որ եվրոգոտին չի փլուզվի, սակայն ոչ ոք չի տեսնում տնտեսական անկման այս հսկա գալարագծի վերջը»,- ասել է Hayman-ում միջազգային շուկաների գծով տնօրեն Ռիչարդ Հովարդը:
> 
> Ըստ Հովարդի՝ ներկայում Գերմանիայի գերակա խնդիրն ազգային տնտեսության փրկությունն է: Գերմանիան կարող է չցանկանալ օգնել Ավստրիային, Իտալիային և Իսպանիային (վերջինների բանկերը խորտակվում են անհուսալի պարտքի բեռի տակ): Հետևապես, դեֆոլտների ալիքի բարձրացման դեպքում Գերմանիան կարող է դուրս գալ եվրոգոտուց:
> 
> Hayman-ը միջազգային մակարդակում միակ խաղորդը չէ, որը կանխատեսում է $12 տրլն-անոց եվրոգոտու փլուզումը: Societe Generale բանկը, օրինակ, այս շաբաթ հայտարարեց, որ Գերմանիան կարող է հրաժարվել եվրոգոտու համար նախատեսված տնտեսական խթանիչ փաթեթից:


http://tert.am/am/news/2009/02/28/euro/

----------


## TE_r_EV

> Բարձրանալը որնա, մինչև երկու կոպեկ առա ժամուկես ֆռացի: Բանկերում առանց անձնագրի չեն տալիս, նույնիսկ եթե 1 դոլար առնես


Դե լավ ա, վոր գոնե կարողացել ես գոնե գնես, համարյա ոչ մի կետում չեն ծախում

----------


## Քամի

> Աղետի շունչը 
> 
> Երեկ հերթական սկանդալն է արձանագրվել Հայաստանի ֆոնդային բորսայում։ Բորսայի աշխատանքները երեկ սկսվել են նորմալ մթնոլորտում։ Ըստ ներկայացված հայտերի, սակայն, պարզվել է, որ 45 միլիոն դոլարի գործարք է կնքվել։ 
> Կենտրոնական բանկից անմիջապես միջամտել են, առևտուրը կանգնեցվել է, կնքված գործարքները հայտարարվել են չեղյալ, ու բորսան դադարեցրել է աշխատանքը։ Սակայն տեսնելով, որ բանկերում դոլար գնելու ցանկություն ունեցողների բազմությունը գնալով մեծանում է 13։30-ին բորսան վերսկսել է աշխատանքը, բայց շուրջ 22,5 միլիոն դոլար վաճառելուց հետո կրկին դադարեցրել։ 
> Ի դեպ, ԿԲ նախագահ Արթուր Ջավադյանը նախորդ օրը ՀՀ Ֆինանսների նախարարությունում պետք է մասնակցեր Համաշխարհային բանկի կողմից Հայաստանին տրամադրվող վարկի ստորագրման պաշտոնական արարողությանը և ինքն էլ փաստաթուղթ ստորագրեր։ Սակայն նա հրաժարվել է գնալ Ֆիննախ՝ պարզաբանելով. «Չեմ ուզում շփվել ԶԼՄ-ների հետ»։ Փաստաթուղթը նա ստորագրել է ԿԲ-ի իր աշխատասենյակում՝ հպարտ մենության մեջ։



թերթ

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դոլլարով հիփոթեք, կամ այլ վարկ վերցրածներին չեմ նախանձում:


Իսկ ես չեմ նախանձում դրամով վարկ տված բանկերին  :Smile:

----------

Ahik (01.03.2009), Elmo (01.03.2009), Kita (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Իսկ ես չեմ նախանձում դրամով վարկ տված բանկերին


Փակագծերը բացեմ: Ապառիկ ապրանք առեք :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

> Փակագծերը բացեմ: Ապառիկ ապրանք առեք


Մեզ հետաքրքրող ապրանքները ներմուծվող են, իսկ դրանք դոլլարով են հաշվարկվում  :Sad:

----------


## Zangezur

Էսօրի պուտինը էլի փող տվեց ու ճգնաժամի ավարտից հետո գնալույա գույք պարտքի դիմաց պրոցեսը, էտ պարտքերը ոնց ենք տալու, չեմ պատկերացնում:

----------


## Ahik

> Մեզ հետաքրքրող ապրանքները ներմուծվող են, իսկ դրանք դոլլարով են հաշվարկվում


Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ ապառիկ ձևակերպի, դրամովա :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ ապառիկ ձևակերպի, դրամովա


Սկի էլ դրամով չի: Դոլլարով հաշվում են, հետո դրամով գինը գրում են թղթում: :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Էսօրի պուտինը էլի փող տվեց ու ճգնաժամի ավարտից հետո գնալույա գույք պարտքի դիմաց պրոցեսը, էտ պարտքերը ոնց ենք տալու, չեմ պատկերացնում:


Բայց ի՞նչ ունենք, որ մերն ա, որ հալա մի հատ էլ անհանգստանանք, թե ոնց ենք տալու: Սաղ ռուսներինն ա էլի: Իրանք իրանց ինֆրաստրուկտուրային փող են տալիս:

----------


## Kuk

Ժող ո՞վ ա տեղյակ, էդ ո՞ւմ են բռնել ճգնաժամի համար: Ինչ որ հիսուն միլիարդ դոլար կեղծ փող ա լվացել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժող ո՞վ ա տեղյակ, էդ ո՞ւմ են բռնել ճգնաժամի համար: Ինչ որ հիսուն միլիարդ դոլար կեղծ փող ա լվացել:


Ամերիկացի ֆինանսիստ ա` Բեռնարդ Մադով (Madoff): Ինչքան հասկացա, մոտավորապես սենց ա աշխատել. իրա կլիենտներին շատ մեծ տոկոսներ ա խոստացել, ու դրանք փակել ա՝ ուրիշ կլիենտներից փող վերցնելով: Շրջված բուրգ, մի խոսքով: Մեղադրող կողմը 150 տարի ա պահանջել էս 70 տարեկանի համար  :Jpit: : Խարդախության զոհ են ոչ միայն անհատները (ներառյալ լիքը աստղեր ու միլիարդատերեր), այլ նույնիսկ տարբեր պետություններ (Իսպանիան, Շվեյցարիան ու Մեծ Բրիտանիան՝ մասնավորապես, նաև՝ Ֆրանսիան ու Իսրայելը): Էս գործի վրով արդեն մի մարդ ինքնասպանություն ա գործել, լիքը մարդ էլ խոշոր թքել են: Իսկ ինքը, կարծում եմ, էս անգամ էլ ջրից չոր դուրս կգա: Չնայած՝ ո՞վ գիտի, արդեն համաշխարհային աղմուկ ա բարձրացել...

Մարդը կանկրետնի համաշխարհային ու ամենաբարձր մակարդակով սաղին քթներից բռնած ման ա տվել:

----------

Kuk (12.03.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Կաշխատեն մինչեւ ապրիլի 10-ը*



> Այսօր առավոտվանից չէր աշխատում «Սուրմալու» առեւտրի կենտրոնի մեծ մասը, եւ տաղավարները կողպված էին: Աշխատակիցները ասում են, որ չեն կարողանում մուծել վարձավճարները, քանի որ համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պատճառով առեւտուրը «մեռած է»:
> 
> «Չենք կարողանում տեղի գումար տալ, էլ ի վիճակի չենք, նոյեմբեր ամսվանից մի կերպ տվել ենք տեղի գումարը, ուզում ենք մի փոքր իջեցնել, որպեսզի իրենք էլ աշխատեն, մենք էլ:Ճգնաժամ է, որը ազդել է բոլորի վրա: Թող վարձերը իջեցնեն, որ կարողանանք աշխատենք, ոչ ոք ի վիճակի չի, թող մեկը ասի, թե ես ի վիճակի եմ վարձը մուծելու: Ես 150.000 դրամ եմ մուծում, գոնե 100.000 դրամ դարձնեն: Այսպես աշխատել հնարավոր չէ»,- ասաց «Սուրմալու»-ի աշխատակից Աստղիկ Հովակիմյանը:
> 
> Ըստ առեւտրականների' թեեւ պայմանագրով գրված է 100,000 դրամ տեղի վարձավճար, սակայն իրենք մուծում են 175000 դրամ, իսկ երբ փորձում են ընդդիմանալ ավել գումար մուծելու համար, պատասխանը լինում է հետեւյալը. «Ձեռք չի տալիս, թող գնա»:
> 
> Ակցիայի մասնակիցները նաեւ բողոքում էին, որ նախապես են վճարում գալիք ամսվա գումարը. «Արդեն ապրիլ ամսվա գումարը վճարել ենք, վերջնաժամկետը մինչեւ ամսի 25-ն էր»:
> 
> Առեւտրականների խոսքերով'իրենց ոսկեղենը, մեքենաները, նույնիսկ տունն են գրավ դրել, որպեսզի կարողանան տեղի գումարը տալ, իրենք նույնիսկ պահեստներ են սարքել:
> ...


Տենաս էս աշխատողների ուզածն ինչա:Երևի մեր վարչապետի ճառերը չեն լսել, թե չէ կիմանային, որ Հայաստանում ճգնաժամ չկա, ուղղակի կան աշխատել չցանկացող մարդիկ:

----------

Ribelle (27.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (27.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Տենաս էս աշխատողների ուզածն ինչա:Երևի մեր վարչապետի ճառերը չեն լսել, թե չէ կիմանային, որ Հայաստանում ճգնաժամ չկա, ուղղակի կան աշխատել չցանկացող մարդիկ:


Տենաս մի օր կգա՞ որ տոնավաճառի աշխատողներից ու այսպես կոչված ինքնազբաղվածներից ձեռ քաշեն ու գնան, ասենք երևանի շոշերից գանցվող ստայանկի գումարները մտցնեն հարկային դաշտ: Մենակ էդ ստայանկա կոչվածներից հավաքվող միլիոնները, որ հարկեն, կարող ա պարզվի, որ Հայաստանըի բյուջեն կրկնապատկվում ա:

----------


## ministr

Ստայանկեքը հաստատագրված վճար են տալիս: Իրանց աշխատածի համեմատ գրոշներ են բայց...

----------


## Katka

Հը՞,ո՞նց եք: Դիմանու՞մ եք կրիզիսին, թե՞ դեռ բան չեք զգում: :LOL: 
Բարև ձեզ, հարգելի ակումբցիներ,  
Այսօր եթերում ձեզ հետ եմ ես: Քանի որ մեր խելացի տնտեսագետները լռում են, այդ իսկ պատճառով եթերից օգտվում եմ ես և կոչ անում տնտեսագետներին չհոգնել և գրել ինչ է կատարվում աշխարհում և երկրում: 
Այսպիսով, լուրեր(նախօրոք ասում եմ` ՀՀ-ից չեմ խոսալու :LOL: )

*1.* ԱՄՆ բյուջեի դեֆիցիտը ավելացել է` 2009 թ.-ի ապրիլին կազմելով 20 մլրդ դոլար` նախորդ տարվա համապատասխան ժամանակահատվածի 153 մլրդ դոլարի պրոֆիցիտի դիմաց: Կանխատեսվում է այս ֆինանասկան տարվա ավարտին դեֆիցիտի աճ, որը կկազմի 1,75 տրիլիոն դոլար: 2010-ի կանխատեսումներով`1,26 տրիլիոն դոլար: Դեֆիցիտը կլինի մինչև 2019 թ.: Զրկվում ենք բոլոր տեսակի օգնություններից:  :Sad: Դոլարիզացիան մեռնում է:  :Ok:  Հայեր,  հույսներդ դրեք ձեզ վրա: Բավական է սպասել օգնության ԱՄՆ-ի գրպանից: Չինացիներ, առաջ:  :Xeloq: 
*2.*Գործազրկությունը ԱՄՆ-ում աճել է 8,9 %-ով ` վերջին 25 տարվա կտրվածքում գրանցելով ամենամեծ ցուցանիշը:  Եվ ինչպես են օգնելու մեզ սփյուռքահայերը:  Եվ ոչ միայն սփյուռքահայերը. Ռուսաստանում նախատեսվում է 5,5 մլն գործազուրկ, Եվրոպայում` պաշտոնական տվյալներով, գրանցվել է ավելի քան 18 միլիոն գործազուրկ, ընդ որում, կանխատեսվում է, որ Եվրոպայում 2009-2010 թթ.-ին գործազուրկների թիվը կդառնա 8,5 մլն մարդ:  :Shok: 
ՀՀ-ում միաժամանակ տրանսֆերտների կրճատում է տեղի ունենում, որը շատ զարմանալի է  և անսպասելի այս տարվա բյուջեի համար: :LOL:   2009 թվականի փետրվար ամսին դրանք նվազել են 31.4 տոկոսով (162 միլիոն դոլարից հասնելով 113 միլիոնի), իսկ մարտին այդ ցուցանիշը ընդհուպ մոտեցել է 40 տոկոսի սահմանագծին: Հենց սրանով է նաեւ պայմանավորված, որ գնալով խորանում է ներմուծում-արտահանում բացասական սալդոն. առաջին եռամսյակի տվյալներով ներմուծումը 5.1 անգամ գերազանցում է արտահանմանը: 
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է իրեն զգում Չինաստանը: Դրա մասին հաջորդ անգամ:  :Blush: 
_Մի քանի կազմակերպությունների նորություններ`_
Նիսան ընկերության  կորուստները 2008-2009 թթ. դրությամբ կազմել է 2 մլրդ դոլարից ավելի, դրա արդյունքում ֆիրմայի հասույթը 22 % նվազել է: Ֆիրման 2010 թվականին պլանավորել է կրճատել 20 հազ աշխատատեղ: Տենց բաներ: :Xeloq: 
Կրայսլերը բանկրոտի է ենթարկվել և դիմել դատարան վերակազմակերպման նպատակով: Մայիսին պլանավորվում է , որ այն միանալու է Ֆիատին, որին էլ անցնելու է Կրայսլերի բաժնետոմսերի 51 %-ը: Հեծանիվների ժամանակաշրջանը գալիս է: :Love: 
Ջեներալ Մոթորսը  հայտարարել է հնարավոր բանկրոտի ենթարկվելու մասին:
Պաղպատի գները անկում են ապրում սրա պատճառով:
Չինաստանի նավթային գիգանտ PetroChina-ն համատեղ ձեռնարկություն է հիմնադրել Վենեսուելայի PDVSA նավթային պետական ձեռնարկության հետ: Պլանավորվում է տարեկան արդյունահանել 40 մլն տոննա նավթ:
Նավթի գները այսօրվա դրությամբ կազմում են ` WTI-58,85$, Brent-57, 94 $` բարելի համար: Թեթևակի գները բարձրացել են`պայմանավորված ԱՄՆ-ի նավթի պաշարների կրճատման և Չինաստանի նավթի ներմուծման աճի հետ: Չինաստանի կառավարության աջակցությունը տնտեսությանը`586 մլրդ դոլարով, նպաստեց նավթի գնի բարձրացմանը:
Ռուսաստանը պլանավորում է բարձրացնել նավթի արտահանման մաքսերը: Հունիսի մեկից դրանք տոննայի համար կազմելու են 149-152 դոլար` 137 դոլարի դիմաց: 

Սպասվում է առանց տեղումների եղանակ: Հոկեյում ռուսների բախտը բերել է:
Եղեք ակտիվ: Մինչ նոր հանդիպում :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Տեսնես բենզինի գինը ինչ հիմնավորումով է բարձրացել 20 դրամով?

----------


## Katka

> Տեսնես բենզինի գինը ինչ հիմնավորումով է բարձրացել 20 դրամով?


Բենզին ներմուծողի գրպանը ևս զերծ չի մնացել կրիզիսից :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Իսկ եթե մի փոքր լուրջ, իրականում, կարծում եմ, որ պայմանավորված է նավթի գների բարձրացումով:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

ըհը....
Հայերը տռուբա ունեն քաշած ուղիղ Նյու-Յորքի բորսայից, հենց գները բարձրանում են, իրանց գինն էլ ա բարձրանում  :LOL: 

իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա նավթի գինը չպետք է այդպիսի ուղղակի ազդեցություն ունենար, ֆյուչերսներ ֆորվարդներ գոյություն ունեն, կարողա բենզինի գները օրեկան կտրվածքով են որոշվում?  :Angry2: 
նենց որ` մոնոխոլիստի կամայականություններ են  :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

Ճգնաժամ... ճգնաժամ... աշխատող մարդու համար ի՞նչ ճգնաժամ: ԱՄՆ -ի բարեկամների հաշվին ապրողները թող մտածեն:

----------

Katka (13.05.2009)

----------


## Katka

> ըհը....
> Հայերը տռուբա ունեն քաշած ուղիղ Նյու-Յորքի բորսայից, հենց գները բարձրանում են, իրանց գինն էլ ա բարձրանում 
> 
> իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա նավթի գինը չպետք է այդպիսի ուղղակի ազդեցություն ունենար, ֆյուչերսներ ֆորվարդներ գոյություն ունեն, կարողա բենզինի գները օրեկան կտրվածքով են որոշվում? 
> նենց որ` մոնոխոլիստի կամայականություններ են


Ամեն դեպքում, նավթի գների բարձրացումը դեռևս ապրիլի սկզբներից էր նկատվում: Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը ակտիվություն է ցուցաբերում, իսկ դա ներդրողների ուշադրությունից դուրս մնալ չի կարող:  :Smile: 
Մնացած հարցերում համամիտ եմ :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ եթե մի փոքր լուրջ, իրականում, կարծում եմ, որ պայմանավորված է նավթի գների բարձրացումով:


Ընտրությունների համար փող են հավաքում երևի.. Նավթի գների բարձրացմանը կես րոպե հետո արձագանքում են, իսկ էժանացման ժամանակ սկսում են հեքիաթ պատմել, որ սա դեռ թանկ գնած բենզիննա...

----------

Morpheus_NS (22.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ճգնաժամ... ճգնաժամ... աշխատող մարդու համար ի՞նչ ճգնաժամ: ԱՄՆ -ի բարեկամների հաշվին ապրողները թող մտածեն:


Որ ըտենց նայենք ամերիկայի բարեկամն էլա աշխատող, հետևաբար իրա համար ինչ ճգնաժամ?  :Smile: 

Դեեե ամենաառաջինը, որ կարող է զրկվել աշխատանքից,
երկրորդ ապառիկ մեծ բան ձեռք բերելու հնարավորությունը փակվել է, կամ շատ բարդացել,
երրորդ հնարավոր է, որ աշխատավարձը չբարձրացնեն, պարգևավճարները սառեցվում են,
կարելի է շարունակել...

----------


## Elmo

> Դեեե ամենաառաջինը, որ կարող է զրկվել աշխատանքից,
> երկրորդ ապառիկ մեծ բան ձեռք բերելու հնարավորությունը փակվել է, կամ շատ բարդացել,
> երրորդ հնարավոր է, որ աշխատավարձը չբարձրացնեն, պարգևավճարները սառեցվում են,
> կարելի է շարունակել...


Հայաստանում առանց ճգնաժամ էլ էդ դրանք կան:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ճգնաժամ... ճգնաժամ... աշխատող մարդու համար ի՞նչ ճգնաժամ: ԱՄՆ -ի բարեկամների հաշվին ապրողները թող մտածեն:


Շատ ֆիրմաներ դրսի հետ են աշխատում. որ դրսում վիճակը վատացավ, ստեղի աշխատողի համար էլ է վատանում։ Կամ եթե նույնիսկ դրսի հետ չեն աշխատում, իրենց հետ համագործակցողներն են դրսի հետ աշխատում... տենց շղթայական ճգնաժամը գալիս հասնում է նաև դրսի հետ ուղղակի կապ չունեցողի դուռը։ :Wink:

----------

linus (04.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Հայաստանում առանց ճգնաժամ էլ էդ դրանք կան:


Իսկ ճգնաժամի պարագայում սրվում են

----------


## Norton

*Տնտեսության անկումը հասել է 16.3%-ի*




> Հայաստանի տնտեսական անկումն այս տարվա առաջին կիսամյակի տվյալներով կազմել է 16.3%։ Այդ մասին է վկայում Հայաստանի Ազգային վիճակագրական ծառայության տարածած զեկույցը։
> 
> Չնայած դրան, հունիսին մայիսի համեմատ տնտեսությունում 39,7%-անոց աճ է արձանագրվել, ինչը տեղի է ունեցել շինարարության ոլորտում ամսական կտրվածքով աննախադեպ` 2.3 անգամ աճի, ինչպես նաև գյուղատնտեսության ոլորտում արձանագրված 61.4%-անոց աճի արդյունքում։
> 
> Հրապարակման համաձայն առաջին 6 ամիսների արդյունքներով Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն կազմել է 1119.4 մլրդ դրամ։ Տնտեսության ճյուղերից տարեկան կտրվածքով ամենամեծ անկումը գրանցվել է շինարարության ոլորտում` կազմելով 54.5%, ինչը 1.6%-ային կետով ավելի լավ արդյունք է քան հունվար-մայիսի ցուցանիշն էր։ Արդյունաբերության ոլորտը նվազել է 11,5%-ով, գյուղատնտեսությունը 2.5%-ով։ Ծառայությունների ոլորտում արձանագրվել է 0.9% աճ։ Մանրածախ առևտրի ցուցանիշը տարեկան կտրվածքով փոփոխության չի ենթարկվել, ինչը ևս տնտեսության համընդհանուր անկման ֆոնին կարելի է դրական համարել։ Դա բացատրվում է ստվերային առևտրաշրջանառության որոշակի կրճատմամբ, ինչն էլ, իր հերթին, պայմանավորված է ՀԴՄ կտրոնների տրամադրման պայմանների խստացմամբ։
> 
> Գնաճը նշված ժամանակահատվածում կազմել է -0.3%, ինչը նշանակում է փաստացի գնանկում։ Միջին անվանական աշխատավարձը կազմել է 98 138 դրամ, տարեկան աճը` 12.7 %։ Պաշտոնական գործազրկության մակարդակը տարեկան կտրվածքով աճել է 10.3 %-ով` կազմելով 84.1 հազար մարդ։
> 
> Այս տարվա առաջին կիսամյակում արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառությունը նվազել է 31.5%-ով`կազմելով 1 660 մլն դոլար։ Ընդ որում, ներմուծումը նվազել է 27.5%-ով`կազմելով 1 378 մլն դոլար, իսկ արտահանումը 45.9%-ով`կազմելով 281 մլն դոլար։ Այսպիսով, այս տարվա առաջին կիսամյակի տվյալներով ներմուծումը գերազանցել է արտահանմանը 4.9 անգամ, իսկ առևտրի բացասական հաշվեկշիռը կազմել է 1097 մլն դոլար։
> ...


www.tert.am

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009), Rammer (21.07.2009), Հայկօ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Տնտեսության անկումը 18.5%-ի հասավ*



> Հայաստանի տնտեսական անկումն այս տարվա առաջին 7 ամիսների տվյալներով կազմել է 18,5%։ Այդ մասին է վկայում Հայաստանի Ազգային վիճակագրական ծառայության հրապարակած հաղորդագրությունը։
> 
> Չնայած դրան, հուլիսին հունիսի համեմատ տնտեսությունում 6,3%-անոց աճ է արձանագրվել, ինչը տեղի է ունեցել գյուղատնտեսության ոլորտում ամսական կտրվածքով 58,7%-անոց աճի շնորհիվ, որն էլ կապված է սեզոնայնության հետ։ Հուլիսին շինարարության տեմպը հունիսի նկատմամբ արձանագրել է նախորդ ամիս արձանագրած ցուցանիշի համեմատ բավական համեստ` ընդամենը 4.5%-անոց աճ, մինչդեռ հունիսը մայիսի նկատմամբ աճել էր ուղիղ 2,3 անգամ։
> 
> Հրապարակման համաձայն առաջին 7 ամիսների արդյունքներով Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն կազմել է 1 417 մլրդ դրամ։ Տնտեսության ճյուղերից տարեկան կտրվածքով ամենամեծ անկումը գրանցվել է շինարարության ոլորտում` կազմելով 55.5%, ինչը 1%-ային կետով ավելի վատ արդյունք է, քան հունվար-հունիսի ցուցանիշն էր։
> 
> Արդյունաբերության ոլորտը նվազել է 12%-ով, գյուղատնտեսությունը 2.1%-ով, ծառայությունները` 0,5%-ով։ Հիշեցնենք, որ ծառայությունների ոլորտում առաջին 6 ամիսների տվյալներով արձանագրվել էր 0.9% աճ։ Մանրածախ առևտրի ցուցանիշը տարեկան կտրվածքով աննշան փոփոխության է ենթարկվել` աճելով 0,1%-ով, իսկ ամսական կտրվածքով աճել է 15.8%-ով։]
> 
> Այս տարվա առաջին կիսամյակում արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառությունը նվազել է 32.7%-ով`կազմելով 2 013 մլն դոլար։ Ընդ որում, ներմուծումը նվազել է 29.5%-ով`կազմելով 1 661 մլն դոլար, իսկ արտահանումը 44.5%-ով`կազմելով 352 մլն դոլար։ Այսպիսով, այս տարվա առաջին կիսամյակի տվյալներով ներմուծումը գերազանցել է արտահանմանը 4.7 անգամ, իսկ առևտրի բացասական հաշվեկշիռը կազմել է 1 309 մլն դոլար։ Բավական հետաքրքիր է արձանագրել, որ ներմուծումը հուլիսին նվազել է նաև ամսական կտրվածքով` 1.4%-ով, մինչդեռ հունիսին արձանագրվել էր 45.7%-անոց աճ մայիսի նկատմամբ։ Իսկ ահա արտահանումը հուլիսին աճել է ամսական կտրվածքով` 15.6%-ով, չնայած հունիսին արձանագրվել էր ավելի մեծ` 37.9%-անոց աճ մայիսի նկատմամբ։
> ...


www.tert.am
Ու էսքանից հետո կառավարությունը դեռ տեղում է :Shok:

----------


## Adriano

Պարզ և հասկանալի է, որ ամերիկայում սկիզբ առած ֆինանսական, այնուհետև ամբողջ աշխարհում տարածված և տարածվող ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամը չէին կարող հեռու մնալ ՀՀ-ից: Մասնավորապես ներմուծման ծավալների, արտահանման հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրները, ինչպես նաև բանկային համակարգի պրոբլեմները և մեր հարուստ հայրենակիցների փողի անկումը մեծ վնաս հասցրին մեր խղճուկ տնտեսությանը: Սակայն մինչ արտաքին խնդիրների հետ կապված ՀՀ տնտեսական անկմանը անդրադառնալը անհրաժեշտ է դիտարկել ՀՀ ներքին տնտեսության խնդիրները: Դրանք շատ, շատ շատ են: Օրինակ արտահանման համար անհրաժեշտ ապրանքների կրճատումը, այսինքն համարյա թե զրոյական արդյունաբերությունը, գյուղատնտեսական ապրանքների և այս ոլորտի անմխիթար վիճակը, երկրում վարվող անիմաստ տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը: Այս խնդիրները գալիս են ՀՀ համար օրենք դարձած թե այս իշխանությունների , թե դրանից առաջվա, թե ավելի առաջվա կաշառակերաընկերաբարեկամաախպերաթալանյին համակարգից: Եկեք դիտարկենք թե ովքեր են այսօրվա մեր ներկրողները: Այս հարցի պատասխանը դժվար չէ տալ: Ներմուծման ոլորտը այնքան է սերտաճած իշխանական մարմինների հետ, որ ամեն գնով փորձում են չթուլացնել ներմուծումը, այլ էժան ապրանքները բերեն ու մեր վրա վաճառեն 1000 անգամ ավելի թանկ գնով: Առանց ներմածուման ոլորտ կարգուկանոն մտցնելու հնարավոր չէ մտածել արտահանման մասին: Հասկանալի է ներմուծելը ավեի հեշտ է, քան ներքին արտադրություն խթանելը: Չէ որ անհրաժեշտ են լուրջ մասնագետներ: Ինչպես իմացանք ՀՀ-ն պետք է ունենա 10-15 տոկոս ՀՆԱ անկում: Մինչ այս նորությունը հեռուստացույցով ասելը պետք հրաժարական տար կառավարության ամբողջ տնտեսասկան բլոկը, ինչպես նաև վարչապետը և ԿԲ նախագահը: Քանի որ սրա պատճառը ոչ այնքան արտաքին տնտեսական ճգնաժամն է, էդ էլ չէր լինի եթե մենք հույսներս դնեինք մեր վրա, ոչ թե դրսի հարուստ բարեկամների: Ես հիմա ստեղ չեմ ցանկանում ասել, որ ես անկապ բողոքում եմ, սակայն անհրաժեշտ է արագ քայլեր ձեռնարկել: Մասնավորապես դրսից եկած փողերը ծախսել ոչ թե ներմուծումը խթանելու այլ արտահանումը զարգացնելու վրա: Մենք նույնիսկ պետք է համաձայնենք կիսապետական կամ մասնավոր կազմակերությունների հիմնումը ՀՀ-ում, որոնք կլուծեն երկու խնդիր նախ կապահովեն աշխատուժով մեր մարդկանց, կվճարեն հարկեր և կխթանեն արտահանումը, սակայն սա չի գործի քանի ներմուծումը գտնվում է մի երկու- երեք հոգու ձեռքում: Մենք ինչ ենք անում ներմուծված փողերը, ծախսում ենք կուրսը պահելու նպատակով, որը ներմուծումը խթանելու ձևերից մեկն է կամ ուղղում ենք այնպիսի ոլորտների զարգացմանը, որոնք խորը արմատներ չեն գցում մեր տնտեսության զարգացման համար օրինակ անշարժ գույք, շինարարություն: Անդրադառնամ նաև մեկ այլ ներքին խնդրի օրինակ զբոսաշրջության զարգացումը: ՀՀ-ում այս ոլորտը գտնվում է խայտառակ վիճակում, քանի որ վերջինս անմրցունակ է, ինչու, որովհետև մի քանի հոգի ուզումա նենց անի, որ 3 օրվա մեջ ավելի շատ փող աշխատի, քան օրինակ Անթալիայում 1 շաբաթում: Այս ոլորտը նույնպես պետք է լիբերալացվի: Մասնավորապես անհրաժեշտ է օգնել մասնավորին, որպեսզի վերջինս չբարձրացնի մատուցվող ծառայությունների գները: Հաջորդ խնդիրը բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացումն է, որը էս 20-30 տարիա զարգացնում են բան չի դուրս գալի, դե ստեղ փողը մի օրում չի գալիս: ՀՀ ամբողջ տարածքում անհրաժեշտ է ստեղծել ազատ տնտեսական գոտիներ: Մասնավորապես սա կխթանի ներդրումների հոսքը հայաստան, լրացուցիչ աշխատատեղեր կստեղծի: Այստեղ պետք է իր ուրույն դերը ունենա ՀՀ կառավաևրությունը: Մենք փոքր երկիր ենք մենք պիտի հրավիրենք մարդկանց ասենք եկեք բիիզնես անենք, բայց մի վախեցեք ձեր ունեցվածքը չենք ուտի: Մի խոսքով ասածս այն է, այս անկման միայն 5 տոկոսը թող լինի արտաքինից, բայց մեծ մասը գալիս է մեր ներքին խնդիրներից: :Think:

----------


## ministr

Հենա սկսել ենք էլի տնտեսությունը զարգացնել... առաջին անկյունաքարը դրեցին օրերս` վարչապետը արդեն ամրագոտիներով է զբաղվում: Մարդն երկու բառ ասեց բյուջե մի երկու օրում 40 միլիոն փող մտավ (ըստ հաղորդվող նորությունների արդեն տուգանվել է 8000-ից ավել կարգազանց): Մյուս քայլը երևի կլինի հետիոտնային անցումներից դուրս փողոց հատելու համար տուգանք սահմանելը: Ինչ վատ ա որ? Խելոք և օգտակար բանա, արանքում էլ գանձարաննա լցվում:

----------


## Anna-arm

:Read: 
Օրերս  լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ Հայաստանի բանկերի միության նախագահը՝  Էմիլ Սողոմոնյանը նշել է, որ ֆինանսատնտեական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում հարկավոր են տնտեսության և բանկային ոլորտներին վերաբերող օրենսդրական բարեփոխումներ, օրենսդրական դաշտի կարգավորում:
Ինչպես ասաց նա, Բանկերի միությունը ներկայացրել է մի շարք առաջարկներ: Կառավարության կողմից ԱԺ ներկայացված հարկային փաթեթում ներառված կետրից 17-ն հենց իրենք են առաջարկել:
«Միայն այս տարվա ընթացքում կարևորագույն առաջարկներից է բարեփոխել ավելացված արժեքի հարկը: Ճիշտ է, բանկերն ազատված են այդ հարկից, սակայն կան որոշ ծառայություններ, որոնք հարկվում են, ինչն էլ թյուրիմացություն է առաջացնում»,- ասաց նա:

Առաջարկներից մյուսը վերաբերում է ոչ ռեզիդենտների հարկմանը: Բանկերը ոչ ռեզիդենտային ծառայություններ են մատուցում: Ըստ նրա, այդ ցանցը ընդլայնելու համար հարկավոր է օրենսդրական բարեփոխումներ. պետք է սահմանվի դրանց ինքնարժեքը և վերացվի կրկնակի հարկումը հատկապես այն երկրների հետ, որոնց հետ Հայաստանն ունի միջպետական համաձայնություններ:
«Ավելի ցավոտ և կարևորագույն խնդիր է շարժական գույքի գրավադրման հետ կապված փոփոխությունները: Մենք առաջարկում ենք ստեղծել միասնական կադաստր, որը գոյություն չունի: Դրանց բացակայությունը ճգնաժամի պայմաններում շատ զգացվեց»,- ասաց Է. Սողոմոնյանը:

Նա մատնանշեց նաև իրենց կողմից ներկայացված մի քանի այլ առաջարկություններ :
«Հայաստանի բանկերի միության գլխավոր գերխնդիրն է բանկերի ծառայությունների մատուցման բնագառավում մաքուր դաշտ ապահովելը»,- եզրափակեց Հայաստանի բանկերի միության նախագահը: :Think:

----------


## Katka

Լավ խորհուրդներ կան: Հակաճգնաժամի վերաբերյալ, թեեւ Ռուսական օրինակով :LOL:

----------


## Hayazn

Համաշխարհաին  տնտեսակն  ճգնաժամ  իրականում  գոյություն  ունի 
և  դրա  հիմքում  ընկած  է  ժլատությունը :
Հիմա  ասեմ  թե  ինչպես :
Բանկերը  որոնց  եկամուտի  մեծ  մասը  գալիս  վարկերից  գոյացած
տոկոսներից  ցանկանալով  վաստակել  մեծ  գումարներ , առանց  սահմանափակման
վարկեր  տրամադրեցին  խոշոր  ձեռնարկություններին  «  corporation   » ,  որոնք  էլ
իրենց  հերթին ,  ունենալով  խոշոր  միջոցներ  իրենց  ձեռքի  տակ ,  խոշոր  ներդնումներ
կատարեցին  իրենց  ոլորտի  մեջ  և  այնքան  առաջ  տարան  տեխնոլոգիան  ,  որ
գնորթները  հետ  մնացին  իրենցից   «  օրինակ  այսօրվա  բջջաին  հեղախոսները 
ունեն  այնպիսի  ֆունկցիաներ  որոնցից  քչերն  են  օգտվում  »  հետևաբար  այս 
խոշոր  ձեռնարկությունները  սկսեցին  կորցնել  իրենց  գնորդներին:
Այս  գործնթացը  սկսվել  էր  շատ  վաղուց  և  խոշոր  ձեռնարկությունները  սկսել  եին
աշխատել  վնասով  և  շարունակում  եին  վճարել  իրենց  ղեկավարներին  հսկա 
աշխատավարձեր  շաբաթը   «   3  ից  --   8  միլիոն  Ամերիկյան  դոլարների  հասնող  »
Ու  քանի  դեռ  եկամուտը  կարողանում  էր   ծածկել  տոկոսները  ամեն  ինչ  լավ  էր
և  տնտեսությունը  չակեռտավոր  ծաղկման  մեջ  էր  :
Թե  ինչ   պատահեց  հետո  կգրեմ  եթե  նյութը  հետաքրքիր  է  ձեզ  :
Իմիջիայլոց  կուզեի  տպագրել  այս  նյութը  մի  որեվե  Հայկական  թերթում  ,
եթե  ծանոթ  լրագրող  ունեք  խնդրում  եմ  արձագանքեք   հետևյալ  հասցեով
hayazn @ mail . am
նախորոք  ասեմ  ,  որ  ոչ  մի  հոնարար  չեմ  ակնկալում :

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էս ինչ–որ նոր հայտնագործություն էր...  :Rolleyes: 
Հայազան ջան, եթե տնտեսագետ ես, ապա պետք է որ իմանաս, որ ներդրումները բերում են տնտեսական ակտիվության, զբաղվածության ու եկամուտների աճին... 
Եթե թերթեր ու հեռուստատեսություն նայում ես, պետք է որ լսած լինես, որ այս գնաժամի թրիգերը եղել է հիփոթեքային ճգնաժամը, որի պատճառը անվճարունակ վարկառուներին վարկավորելն էր։
Այնպես որ, ավելի լավ է մի ուրիշ, ավելի արժեքավոր ու հիմնավորված հոդված փոձես տպագրել...

----------

Hayazn (11.02.2010), ministr (11.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

Ասում են ճգնաժամի երրորդ ալիքն է սկսում :Think: փող չափից շատ են կարծես թե ներարկել համաշխարհային տնտեսությունում :Xeloq:

----------


## Katka

Դոլարը որպես համաշխարհային արժույթ կպահպանվի՞ :Think: Ո՞վ ճգնաժամից հաղթող դուրս կգա:

----------

